# New Practical Devices XM6 Amp/DAC (The Complete Review)



## HK_sends

It seems all the well known portable amp manufacturers are doing a refresh of their product lineup.  There are some really interesting possibilities coming down the pipe.  I have had some great experiences with Practical Devices XM4 and XM5 amps, allowing me to roll opamps and tailor the sound to my tastes.  I have enjoyed the products and service that James Forest at Practical Devices has provided.  While I previously sold my XM4(s) and XM5 while exploring different amp options, I found myself missing the sound of the PD amps (and the DAC on the XM5 was a bonus).
   
I recently e-mailed James to inquire if he had anything new coming down the pipe and to my surprise, he responded with an offer I couldn't refuse. Practical Devices is set to release the XM6 Amp/DAC and I was given the opportunity to try out the first production model.  Needless to say, I accepted.  I now have the opportunity to evaluate it and post my impressions. 
   
*The Review, Part 1 (Exterior):*
Of course, most people are going to look at the XM6 as just an evolution of the XM5.  That’s what I was expecting when the amp was being shipped out.  Obviously there were going to be a couple of extra features, but I was not sure how much of an improvement the XM6 could be over the XM5.  The XM5 has a lot of excellent features that make it a great go-to amp when you want to tailor the sound to your tastes; bass and treble boost options that didn’t overwhelm the sound quality, a 10dB gain boost button (actually, according to James, 9dB and some change), a 75 Ohm attenuation button that allowed you play extra sensitive in-ear monitors, an adjustable cross feed setting, and finally, OpAmp and Buffer sockets for each channel.  This made it one of the most versatile portable amps I have ever seen; giving you the option to change the sound in so many ways.  Not only that, but it also featured a Digital to Analog Converter (DAC) that allowed you to bypass a laptop’s sound codec for higher quality sound, at least in theory.  The DAC, however, was considered the weak point of the XM5; using a PCM2704 USB DAC from Texas Instruments, it was not a bad performing chip but really wasn’t a hit with a lot of reviewers and users (including myself…I hardly used it).
   
So, how does Practical Devices improve an already excellent amp?  Well, they start with fit and finish.  The earlier XM4 and XM5 were identically constructed, using an extruded aluminum Hammond enclosure with a flat rear end plate with appropriate holes cut out.  The front was made of thin aluminum that had screen-printed lettering and was secured by a plastic bezel.  While, tough and durable, they had a bit of a do-it-yourself feel to them.  Not so with the XM6!  When I first took it out of the box, it seemed smaller, because there was no plastic bezel and the front end plate was a thick piece of aluminum that closely matches the rest of the enclosure in finish and color (oh yeah, did I tell you that you can get the XM6 in different colors?).
   

   
The fit and finish of the enclosure is excellent! 
  

   
While the body of the XM6 is still the same Hammond style as the previous amps, the end plates have been beveled on the edges and for each of the holes.  The volume knob is an excellent match with the finish as well.  One note: to remove the front cover plate, you must remove the volume knob as well, but James includes a small hex wrench for it (does take a bit of finagling, though).

   
The XM6 is available in a variety of anodized colors including blue, black, red, and gold (picture at top).  This adds an additional degree of finish.  Lastly, instead of the screen printing, the plates have embossed lettering.  Overall the amp looks very professional on the outside.

   
The amp came with the following components (note that I already attached the rubber feet):






   
Let’s take a look at the inside, shall we?:
   
*The Review, Part 2 (Interior):*
Having had the XM4 and XM5, I had a reasonably good idea what the amp components would be like. (The following two pictures courtesy of the Practical Devices web site)

   









   
So, I have to admit that I was not prepared for this…

   









   
The workmanship is excellent.  The interior no longer appears stuffed with components and yet there is significantly more electronics in the XM6; a large portion for the DAC, the shuttle (which I will get to) and the Aux plug.  I build computers as a second hobby and the PCB (printed circuit board) looks professionally manufactured; head and shoulders above the XM4 and XM5.





   
As you can see, James went with a dedicated battery instead of options for swappable 9-volt batteries.  With the additional PCB, a conventional 9-volt could not fit.  This battery is rated at 8.5 volts (tested as 8.3 according to the built-in tester).  The good news is it is easily removable and replaceable, so I am sure PD will make it available for purchase or at least provide a source for replacements.





Sorry for the fuzzy picture, but you can get a good view of the small surface-mount components.





   

   
Impressive…most impressive!
You can see the replaceable OpAmps and buffers.  The arrangement is identical to the XM5; the two Opamp sockets towards the front of the amp and the buffer sockets to the rear.  I received the XM6 populated with two OPA134 OpAmps and two BUF634 buffers.  PD did include the little copper wire busbars for the buffer sockets in case you want to roll your OpAmps.
The bottom of the PCB is finished just as professionally as the top.  The solder points for the larger components are actually flattened (sanded down?) and the PCB has a layer of copper in it to provide some RF shielding so the amp shouldn’t pick up your cell phone or laptop (or vice-versa).

   









   
One last thing on the PCB, it was obviously designed specifically to use the Wolfson DAC, because there is a small screen printed wolf’s head and “24bit @ 192kHz” logo.  I just wish my camera could have caught it.  So the bottom line for me is while I have seen some other manufacturer’s well-made amp interiors, this is one of the best component arrangements I have (personally) seen.
   
_*OK…OK…It’s got my vote for PlayAmp of the Year, but HOW DOES IT SOUND?*_
   
*The Review, Part 3 (Amp):*
This portion of the review will be a little unorthodox.  The biggest appeal of the Practical Devices amps is the ease in which you can roll different OpAmp chips (and buffers) to change the overall quality of the sound to suit you, then use the bass/treble boost buttons and other front panel buttons to alter the sound even more.  I will give you a little of my experience with the stock chips, but realize it is only the beginning of the possibilities with the XM6 and not the end by any means.  I will say that right now I don’t have any other chips to roll into the amp, but with the XM5 I had great results with the AD8065 WhiteCat OpAmps before settling on a combo of the AD8397 Doublecat and copper busbars in the buffer sockets (the 8397 has a built-in buffer).  I’m sure the XM6 would be no different but YMMV and your taste in sound quality may dictate a different amp/buffer set-up.  Therein lies the beauty.  I’m sure James at PD will be happy to give you the option to choose a different amp/buffer combo when you order the XM6.
   
I was sent the default OpAmp option of OPA134s.  It also came with BUF634 buffers (I am not sure if they will be included in the default configuration, but will certainly be an option if not).  I also receive the little copper busbars for future OpAmp rolling.  My current equipment set-up is a little limited right now, with a Cowon S9 as the analog sound source, the XM6 amp, and Markl-modded LA 2000 Lite Headphones w/ Jarrah woodcups.  The mods allow these former Denon AH-D2000 cans to have a much better extended range while reigning in and tightening the still excellent bass.  They have J$ earpads as well.





   
I use music encoded as flac files on the S9 with a variety of types from movie soundtracks (LOTR) to 60’s/70s/80s rock (Moody Blues, ELO, Alan Parsons), to Manheim Steamroller’s Fresh Aire Series.  I used no EQ on the source.  When I first started burning in the XM6, I gave it a quick listen and found it had a nice musical quality although a little light on bass in most tracks.  However, when I played a bass-heavy track (Blue World by Moody Blues), the bass sounded muddy, almost like it was a bit distorted (disclaimer: that particular track has given me issues with amps before, but I have listened to it on a full-size solid state amp on these cans with no problems).  SO, I let the amp burn-in over 50 hours and the muddiness disappeared and smoothed out (no more distortion sound).  So sitting down for a real listening session, I have come to the conclusion that the OPA134/BUF 634 is a good starting or baseline configuration for this amp.  I was asked by an early poster in this thread why PD didn’t just use the 8065 or 8397 as the default setup, so I asked James and was told, “_OPA134: it is still quite a good chip by today's standards - excellent distortion numbers, low noise, reasonable  power consumption, and good performance when paired with the BUF634's.  And of course, they can be rolled out for anyone who wants another amp chip._” (Thanks, James, for the reply).  I have to agree, it’s not a bad combination and many owners will perfectly happy with the config.
   
One thing I did notice was that it sounded musical and fairly natural sounding (to these old ears).  The BUF 634s provided plenty of power to drive the LA2000s (not that they are that difficult) but I did notice the bass, while tight (after burn-in) and able to hit the low notes without difficulty or muddiness, really didn’t give the punch I wanted in some of the tracks where I want to really rock.  So, as my finger hovered over the bass boost button, I wondered what I was in for: another mudfest or some serious rocking.  When I hit that button, I was immediately hit with some significant bass presence.  The manual states that the boost adds 6dB to the low frequencies and I have to agree that the increase is very noticeable.  James has had the bass boost button on his amps since the XM4 and the implementation has always been excellent; the same holds true for the XM6.  I went back and played my bass heavy tracks and commenced a rockin!  There was no muddiness or distortion or anything but tight punchy bass (I think my cans were craving the power earlier).  The same can be said for the treble boost button.  While only increasing the upper range by 2.5dB, it helps the high end fill out a bit without being shrill or piercing.  I have read that some people on the forum would prefer a bit more treble boost, but I think the increase would overwhelm the rest of the sound.  The bass boost adds increased punch while the treble helps round out the sound.  So my default settings are with the bass and treble boost buttons on, which makes the current OpAmp/Buffer arrangement just fine for me (right now).  The crossfeed works just fine as well with a dial on the back of the Amp that can adjust the sound from mono to almost stereo image.  I use it on rare occasion, but I know it’s there when I need.  The +8 dB gain boost will help with high impedance cans or cans needing more power (LCD-2, anyone?) and the 75 ohm resistance switch will let you play those sensitive IEMs (Ety EM-4Ps).  Overall, this an extremely well rounded amp that can satisfy a lot of listener’s needs and give the Head-Fi’er a chance to tweak the sound to suit their needs.
   
*But wait, there’s more!*
   
*The Review, Part 4 (DAC):* 
Compensating for something...
  As you can tell so far, the XM6 is a refined version of the XM5 with a much nicer external finish and well implemented electronic components.  As you can read from my impressions, there really isn’t any significant way to improve the amp.  It truly is and can be what you make of it.  So how can the XM6 be considered a significant improvement over the XM5?  The DAC, of course!  While many of the reviews of the XM5 lauded the quality of the amp, the Digital-to-Analog Convertor (DAC) was never really a favorite of the reviewers.  Don’t get me wrong, it wasn’t badly implemented; it worked fine, it just failed to impress a lot of users enough to switch from their laptop on-board sound output to make use of it.  The XM5 used the Ti PCM2704 (and previously the PCM2702) 16 bit DACs with a 48KHz max sampling rate and a 98dB signal-to-noise ratio (reference: http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/pcm2704.html).  It’s a good DAC, but many of the players and laptops already met or exceeded its performance.  So, how to improve?  Well let’s see: I have a full-size stand-alone DAC with the Wolfson WM8740 at its heart, a new Digital Audio Player (DAP) just released (and another due for release) with a Wolfson WM8740 for its DAC, and the XM6 with a…sense a pattern here?
   
So, the XM6 is equipped with a Wolfson WM8740; what makes this DAC chip so special?  Let’s start with the fact that it is a 16-24 bit DAC with 8-192KHz sampling rate and 104-120dB signal-to-noise ratio (those stats are taken directly from the Wolfson Web Site: http://www.wolfsonmicro.com/products/dacs/WM8740/).  In addition to that Practical Devices incorporated a Texas instruments SRC4192 192KHz Asynchronous High-Performance Sample Rate Converter for sound up-conversion.  What does that mean to me?  That it better sound a whole heck of a lot better than the XM5’s DAC!
   
And it does!  It’s a USB DAC so it installs painlessly (don’t forget to set the switch on the back of the XM6 to USB or you get no sound…ask how I know).  The first thing that impressed me was I had to turn all the volume sliders down to at least half before even adjusting the volume of the XM6 (I about blew my cans before I realized it).  To test the DAC, I listened (and watched) the BluRay versions of The Dark Knight, Wall-E, Cars, and Up!.  I also watched some DVDs and listened to some of my music using the AIMP2 software player.  I was very impressed with the sounds from the BluRays, the sound quality was outstanding and made good use of the WM8740’s capabilities.  DVD’s sounded almost as good, but I could hear a difference.  For movies, especially HiDef, the XM6 easily surpasses the laptops regular audio output.  My music is encoded in flac (which AIMP2 supports) and sounded very nice although in this case I had to turn on the bass and treble boost to get the sound I liked (no EQ on the player, though).  Of course that eats into battery life.  I haven’t been able to get a good read on battery life using the DAC yet.  But I am through two movies right now and I just went below 8 volts on the tester.
   
While listening to music with the DAC, I had the chance to use one of the new features James put on the XM6; the jog-shuttle (or joystick, according to the manual).  Now looking at the back plate, you may notice something a little odd; the previous and next track icons seem to be reversed.

   
_



_
That’s because you are supposed to use the control with the front facing you; reach behind the amp and jog left=previous track, jog right=next track, push straight in to pause or play.  It works and is easy once you get used to it.  Most software audio players should be immediately compatible but James does include guidance on enabling the controls in WinAmp.
So the DAC is the thing that makes the XM6 so much more capable that the XM5 and comparable to other high-quality DACs.  The fact that it is combined with an excellent customizable amp is a huge bonus!  Practical Devices definitely made up for the weaknesses of the XM5 and took it up several notches.
   
*The Review (Conclusion):*
Wrapping up the fanboyism...…
There is one last feature on the XM6 to be addressed.  As you can tell from the photo above, there is a plug socket labeled Aux.  I emailed James to find out if there is anything that can take advantage of the Aux and was told, “_We have a medium-term plan to release an AuxConn-to-2xRCA line out adapter, so you can use the XM6 if you want a 24bit/192kHz USB source for your living room stereo, for example.  Alas, we don't have a release date yet_”.  He also told me they were planning to publish the pinout (which was in my draft of the manual) and I was allowed to post it (Thanks again, James).






(Posted with permission from Practical Devices)
   
So, you DIY’ers will have the chance to rig something up for yourselves (or the rest of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I’d love a little remote control for shuttling back and forth when the DAC is sitting on the table next to the laptop and I’m sitting in my comfortable easy chair with my cans on, just out of reach of the controls…  One note: the socket looks like it takes the type of pins used with computer jumpers (or the pins connecting the two PCBs inside the amp itself).
   
I am very impressed that James at Practical Devices was able to take a great Amp/DAC and make it even better.  The XM6 easily surpasses its predecessors and adds a couple of new features that provide even more potential.  I can’t wait to try running my digital CD transport through the XM6 and compare it to my full size DAC to see how it fares.  Based on my current experiences, I think the XM6 would easily be up to the task.  It's an excellent Amp/DAC!
   
Fanboy?  Not really, I just like what I see (and hear) in the XM6.  Is it perfect?  If I had to pick a nit or two, I think the XM7 needs to support optical input as well.  Also, the Aux connector is really going to need to be utilized by PD (and others) to be useful, and only time will tell.  
   
  I’d like to thank James Forest at Practical Devices for giving me the opportunity to provide my impressions on the XM6.
   
   
_*The XM6 has been released with a starting price of $395 with upgrade options available on the Practical Devices Website...*_
http://www.practicaldevices.com/amps.htm
_*Right now, the XM6 appears to only be available in Blue or Black... *_
   
Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-HK sends


----------



## Mad Max




----------



## ClieOS

As a PD long time user, I am glad to see they finally get around with a new amp. The back of the XM6 should look interesting...


----------



## GreatDane

I've been wondering when this would happen. The new amp looks good. I look forward to your impressions and info on the new tricks she can do.


----------



## HK_sends

I've been curious about the features on the back as well.  James did mention a couple of things; "24-bit @ 192kHz upconversion to a Wolfson DAC" and OpAmp rollable (of course).  He said he would send me a copy of the manual (a work in progress) to explain the other features as well. I am curious about the capabilities myself.
   
  If anybody is interested, I did ask about the 8dB button: Any driving reason for the bias boost being set at 8dB as opposed to 10dB?
  "No reason.  If was just what common component values worked out to.   IIRC, the XM5's actual was 9-point-something (which rounded to 10), and the XM6's is eight-point-something, which rounded to 8 - so there is very little difference."
   
  Lastly, he said I was free to take lots of pictures including the insides, so I will try to provide good coverage.
   
  I will let everyone know as soon as I get it.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mrarroyo

Look forward to your impressions, having owned a couple of PD gear I hope they have another hit with the version "6".


----------



## mark2410

HK_sends, id just like im jealous and i hate you


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> HK_sends, id just like im jealous and i hate you


 
  I seriously just got lucky with the timing...
   
  Now, if I could just be so lucky with cars, lotteries, women, and LCD-2s...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Besides...they'll make more...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Nuwidol

Have they gone too far & tried to cram too much in there? There looks like a lot going on. If its implemented well without compromising on quality then it looks like it could be awesome to have all those features. Definitely looks interesting.


----------



## Mad Max

XM5 doesn't suck, so I doubt this will.


----------



## mark2410

i was hoping their next outing would have a mid boost too, that way you could apply any 2 to effectively produce a bass or treble reducer option.  i would greatly welcome that, this at first glance im not seeing why i should want one of these over the very nice XM5?
   
  also i wouldnt mind seeing them make a nice little desktop amp


----------



## Mad Max

I imagine that Aux-in in the back is for an adapter so the XM6 can be used to control an ipod's playback.


----------



## mark2410

yeah i was hoping for more along the lines of like an xm5 bug bigger internally so i can play about changing opamps nice and easily


----------



## Mad Max

They probably left that in.  Hopefully.


----------



## HK_sends

I wish I could tell you but it still hasn't arrived and Monday is a federal holiday (no mail).  I was hoping to be able to play with it this weekend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  James is sending the manual with the amp so I will hopefully have some answers for you when it arrives.
   
  As for the Aux input, I hope it will work on other sources besides iP*D because I don't use Apple...I currently have a Cowon S9 for a source (and my laptop to test the DAC function).
   
  I'll let you know as soon as I can.
   
  Cheers!
  -HK sends
   
  PS - At least the DAC sounds like a significant upgrade (he said it's a Wolfson).  I also know it will have buffers because he's sending some BUF634 chips as well.  And, of course, it has the standard lithium battery/charger as the XM5.


----------



## mrarroyo

^ You should have driven over, heck you have a 3 day weekend!


----------



## HK_sends

Yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, about like you heading up to Pensacola to pick up an amp?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Besides, I don't think the cops would appreciate me wearing my LA2000 cans while I drive:
_"...it's the truth, Officer. I was evaluating this here headphone amp and wanted to track the sound quality changes during burn-in..."._
  If I had my Grado HF-2s, he might just have bought it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  P'cola is my home town...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mrarroyo

Pensacola is just around the corner! We should plan a meet in Orlando to capture as many Floridians as we can. Where is Raffy?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Pensacola is just around the corner! We should plan a meet in Orlando to capture as many Floridians as we can. Where is Raffy?


 
  That would be great, but if you check my current location, I'm about as far from there right now as I could get...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course if we could catch everyone between here and Miami, we could have a CanJam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I keep asking myself, what's a nice Floridian doing out in California, anyway?
   
  Oh well,  I had to follow the money....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mark2410

eh, i thought they were canadian.  i dont recall why i think that though


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> eh, i thought they were canadian.  i dont recall why i think that though


 
  Practical Devices is Canadian.  The comment that mrarroyo made was why didn't I just run up to Canada and pick up the amp?  That would be a bit of a trek from central California, kind of like him running from Southeast Florida up to Northwest...
   
  Just trying to be funny...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and bide my time until the XM6 shows up.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mrarroyo

Fun is so over rated!


----------



## SpudHarris

Subscribed!


----------



## HK_sends

IT'S HERE!  IT'S HERE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just got it in the mail today.  I'll take it out, RTFM, charge it up, and start burn-in tonight.  I hope to post pics and impressions this weekend.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## GreatDane

Jeez! Kids with their new toys.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





greatdane said:


> Jeez! Kids with their new toys.


----------



## HK_sends

The amp is burning-in now and I am still on track to post this weekend.
  I'll replace the first post with my impressions.
   




   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Folks, I'm sorry for the delay but I have been under the weather this whole weekend and unable to properly evaluate the XM6.
  Give me a couple of days and I'll post.
   
  I apologize for the delay,
  -HK sends


----------



## mrarroyo

Get well soon!


----------



## Townyj

Not good enough! Pull your finger out!


----------



## HK_sends

I'm taking naked pictures of the amp right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'll just say I'm impressed with what I've seen and heard so far.  I'll wring it out here soon.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
   
  Quote: 





townyj said:


> Not good enough! Pull your finger out!


----------



## mark2410

btw what op amps are in it?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> btw what op amps are in it?


 
   
  The one I received has OPA134 (x2) with BUF634 (x2) buffering (James also sent copper bus bars).  The Dac is a Wolfson WM8740, so I believe the DAC is a significant upgrade over the XM5's PCM2704! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll be posting more soon (feeling better).
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mark2410

looks good


----------



## cgpeanut

Wow! this is good news, I have the XM5 and love it. I'm using it's DAC right now feeding my little dot 2++ not bad, wonder how the Wolfson DAC would sound....
   
  Did they change the battery chemistry as well?  How long between charges?


----------



## wdahm519

I'd love a comparison between this and the iBasso D10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can the XM6 be used as a stand alone amp, or dac?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





cgpeanut said:


> Wow! this is good news, I have the XM5 and love it. I'm using it's DAC right now feeding my little dot 2++ not bad, wonder how the Wolfson DAC would sound....
> 
> Did they change the battery chemistry as well?  How long between charges?


 
   
  Quote: 





wdahm519 said:


> I'd love a comparison between this and the iBasso D10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I actually finished listening and trying out the DAC last night...I'll be writing when I get home.
   
  I apologize again for the delay.  I didn't expect to get too sick to listen to music.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## cgpeanut

Pratical Devices XM5 with BUF634+AD8065 really sounds awesome IMO.  I'm using it now with my LD 2++ acting as the pre-amp and with the PD XM5 acting as the amp and itouch as the source, it really pushes the shure se530 and UE tripple 10's to it's potential.  Hope James kept the BUF634+AD8065 rolling option in the XM6.


----------



## ClieOS

Yep, I wonder why OPA134 is chosen for XM6. I would think they should have made the AD8065 or AD8610 as default this time.
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cgpeanut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope James kept the BUF634+AD8065 rolling option in the XM6.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Yep, I wonder why OPA134 is chosen for XM6. I would think they should have made the AD8065 or AD8610 as default this time.


 
  You can still get the 8065 OpAmps from James at PD...
   
  -HK sends


----------



## ClieOS

True, but OPA124 is about $1.10 (1Ku) while AD8065 is less than $2. With an adapter it should still be around $5. It should well worth the effort to put it in XM6 since it will be PD next flagship. If it is AD8610 (almost $9 by itself) then perhaps the cost will be higher, but then again we are not talking about $100 amp here.
  
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> You can still get the 8065 OpAmps from James at PD...
> 
> -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Part one of the review is added to my first post (the thread title has been changed as well)...
   
  Looks like this is going to be in several parts.  I will attach part two soon.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## basman

Oh comon, please undress that XM6 as in bare naked all the way down!


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





basman said:


> Oh comon, please undress that XM6 as in bare naked all the way down!


 





 It does make for a suspenseful review, doesn't it?
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Part Two is Posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  -HK sends


----------



## mark2410

i think i know what im asking santa far this year


----------



## basman

Thanks man, two thumbs up and hats off!
   
  subscribed!
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> It does make for a suspenseful review, doesn't it?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Armaegis

Argh, just when I thought I wouldn't be buying any new toys in the near future...


----------



## GreatDane

Oh boy, first the Stepdance, now the XM6. I hope Santa's packin' plenty of cash this year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks HK for the review.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


greatdane said:


> Oh boy, first the Stepdance, now the XM6. I hope Santa's packin' plenty of cash this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You're welcome!  I just wish I could post things faster.  I wanted to have this up last weekend, but circumstances haven't allowed.
   
  Part 3 (the sound) will be posted pretty soon...
  Then I will address the DAC (Wolfson 8740)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mrarroyo

Great pictures and descriptions. BTW, what is the intended use of the auxiliary plug on the back?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm going to make a wild guess... connector for a docking cable? That looks like a player control right next to it (Fwd, play/pause, Rev)


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Great pictures and descriptions. BTW, what is the intended use of the auxiliary plug on the back?


 
   
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm going to make a wild guess... connector for a docking cable? That looks like a player control right next to it (Fwd, play/pause, Rev)


 
   
  I't's a multi-purpose plug with access to shuttle controls as well as USB.  I sent an e-mail to James Forest at PD asking if he had or knew anything coming on-line that will make use of it.  I will hopefully include his answer in the part of the review that covers the plug.
  I'll be posting more soon!
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

who else got super disappointed with that cliff hanger.  this amp looks bOss, waiting for this impression is going to drive me crazy,
   
  great first half which totally got my interested. great job


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


rockincannoisseur said:


> who else got super disappointed with that cliff hanger.  this amp looks bOss, waiting for this impression is going to drive me crazy,
> 
> great first half which totally got my interested. great job


 

 Believe me, I never intended to string everyone along.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have had several things working againset me putting it all out at once, but fear not I WILL finish the review.
  Of course, if you want the bottom line:  I am really impressed with the XM6; especially the DAC.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Hey everyone,
   
  Part three, the amp, is posted for your pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

lol, again....u should work in hollywood great job. and more builders should have you review their product.   i never had a portbale with bass and treble boost. it makes sense treble +2.5.   that sounds like it would be perfect for some mp3 recordings i have as well as casette to mp3 transfers.  i have a whole heep of fm  casette recordings on mp3 that are irreplaceable and unobtainable which need this badly.  i would actually prefer another bass switch but not another treble. im also curious about battery maintenance etc. and how u would compare it to another reference of some sort.  im still not sure how all the inputs are used looks very cool  i do appreciate  the review.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


rockincannoisseur said:


> lol, again....u should work in hollywood great job. and more builders should have you review their product.   i never had a portbale with bass and treble boost. it makes sense treble +2.5.   that sounds like it would be perfect for some mp3 recordings i have as well as casette to mp3 transfers.  i have a whole heep of fm  casette recordings on mp3 that are irreplaceable and unobtainable which need this badly.  i would actually prefer another bass switch but not another treble. im also curious about battery maintenance etc. and how u would compare it to another reference of some sort.  im still not sure how all the inputs are used looks very cool  i do appreciate  the review.


 
  I appreciate your comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will actually cover the battery in the DAC section as it is more relevant.  The manual says the battery life for the amp is around 25 hours, but of course, the more features that are on (bass/treble boost, 8dB gain, etc.) the faster the drain on the battery.  Of course, if you are near a wall plug, use the AC adapter, and you will have no worries.
   
  I didn't do a comparison deliberately because you can change the sound so easily with the buttons and rolling the chips, that your XM6 might sound nothing like mine.  So I didn't think it was as important to compare with other amps as it was to stress that you could change the sound to fit your tastes.
   
  Hope that helps...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

I have a ton of opamps for my D10. Any idea if those would work on the XM6?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I have a ton of opamps for my D10. Any idea if those would work on the XM6?


 
  As long as the OpAmps are for single channel, you should be fine.
   
  *EDIT* - The D10 uses dual channel amps that _would not_ be compatable with the XM6!
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, seeing as the D10 only uses one opamp, I'm guessing they're all dual channel? Or can some work as both?


----------



## Mad Max

D10 uses dual channel opamps, so they won't be compatible.
   
  Unless you have two opamps on a socketed 2x1 adapter, then you can remove the two since they are mono opamps and use them in the XM6.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mad max said:


> D10 uses dual channel opamps, so they won't be compatible.
> 
> Unless you have two opamps on a socketed 2x1 adapter, then you can remove the two since they are mono opamps and use them in the XM6.


 
   
  You're right, my bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I haven't owned a D10 in a long while.
   
  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

IT'S DONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The final portions of the review have been posted...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Townyj

Nice review!!! Awesome detail! Good work mate!


----------



## GreatDane

Great job on the review. You've sold me now I just have to convince my wallet.


----------



## Mad Max

So pins 1, 3, and 5 make up a line-out from the DAC through the Auxiliary socket?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mad max said:


> So pins 1, 3, and 5 make up a line-out from the DAC through the Auxiliary socket?


 

 Yes, I believe so...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mark2410

you know i dont see the most important bits, whens it comming and how much?


----------



## wuwhere

Too bad it only has analog and USB inputs, it would have been nice if it had optical/coax SPDIF as well like the iBasso D10/12.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Too bad it only has analog and USB inputs, it would have been nice if it had optical/coax SPDIF as well like the iBasso D10/12.


 

 Yes, that would make it nearly complete and hard to beat.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> you know i dont see the most important bits, whens it comming and how much?


 
  I'm not sure when PD plans to release the XM6 (I hope they weren't waiting on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), or what the final price is supposed to be.
  
  Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Too bad it only has analog and USB inputs, it would have been nice if it had optical/coax SPDIF as well like the iBasso D10/12.


 
  That was my suggestion to PD.  Maybe we'll see it in the XM7? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Well the D12 just came out, which is pretty stiff competition right off the hop. Let's hope the little Canadian amp maker can make a good run of it.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well the D12 just came out, which is pretty stiff competition right off the hop. Let's hope the little Canadian amp maker can make a good run of it.


 
   
  I hope so too.  At least you get color choices with the XM6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would love to get a D12 in black or blue.
  
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

I hope the pricing is competitive at least. Oftentimes people don't account for all the features in the value, so all they see is $ for a dac/amp which put the XM5 at a disadvantage, and will probably affect the XM6 similarly. iBasso also has better momentum going for them and release more products overall, so their name recommendation is way up.
   
  I think if the XM6 were able to use all these dual channel opamps I have, it'd almost be a sure sale for me (plus I like to support my local Canadian guys).


----------



## HK_sends

I hope word of mouth and forum member's impressions help the XM6 as well.  I understand about the OpAmps...I had the D10 and HiFlight's TopKit and a couple others I bought to try.
  At least the options that James offers on his site (currently offered for the XM5) are excellent chips at a reasonable price.  I ended up sticking with the AD8397 for my XM5...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

I'm pretty sure the opamps can be ordered for much cheaper through Digikey or something, but the listings are a bit staggering to sort through and I wouldn't know which ones to get get anyhow.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm pretty sure the opamps can be ordered for much cheaper through Digikey or something, but the listings are a bit staggering to sort through and I wouldn't know which ones to get get anyhow.


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/432749/the-opamp-thread
   
  look in there and be warned you will will feel like a retard as you will have no clue what people are talking about till you have been reading it a for a few weeks.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm pretty sure the opamps can be ordered for much cheaper through Digikey or something, but the listings are a bit staggering to sort through and I wouldn't know which ones to get get anyhow.


 
  I purchased some from there (my first pair of BUF634s) but the AD8397 at PD was already mounted on a "double cat" that plugged into both OpAmp sockets...

 You can sometimes also request a free sample direct from the manufacturer.  I did that a while back for one or two of my OpAmps.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Darksyde

Excellent review, HK_Sends!  If I didn't already pay for my Hifiman, I would be all over this for my portable.  Thanks to you, I've had the opportunity to have previous PD products in my house!  Hooray for a great company (and a review that did this exceptional product justice)!
   
  Then again if money wasn't an issue, I would dump a nice hot Schiit on my desk and throw a pair of HP2s beside it... and a Lavry DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The woes of the poor T_T


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





darksyde said:


> The woes of the poor T_T


 
   
  Thanks!  And I feel your pain with the woes of being poor!
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

I'm not poor, I'm merely headfi challenged.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


armaegis said:


> I'm not poor, I'm merely headfi challenged.


 





  Aren't we all?
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

If anybody is interested, I ordered a pair of AD8610s and a AD8397 DoubleCat to try out with the XM6.  If anybody would like, I can post impressions.
  I also asked James when the XM6 was supposed to debut and for how much, but he has gotten back to me yet.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## jendol

I am always intrigued by dac/amp with lots of bells and whistles (bunch of features), at first this sound wonderful, but I notice that plain vanilla amps like lisa3, iqube, al rx, etc are always coming on top in various reviews, while amps with adjustable bass, trebles, crossovers, etc have not make it to the top of these lists. I do wish to see this xm6 going to the top of the chart


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





jendol said:


> I am always intrigued by dac/amp with lots of bells and whistles (bunch of features), at first this sound wonderful, but I notice that plain vanilla amps like lisa3, iqube, al rx, etc are always coming on top in various reviews, while amps with adjustable bass, trebles, crossovers, etc have not make it to the top of these lists. I do wish to see this xm6 going to the top of the chart


 
  I think there's a bit of a trade off with customizable and non-customizable amps.  I see amps like the lisa3, iqube, al rx, etc. getting really great reviews as well.  However, what if their sound isn't quite what you are looking for?  I have an RSA P-51 Mustang and I find in sounds great with some combinations of music and headphones, but not with others.  Since our ears and brains are different, we prefer different qualities in our sound (some prefer bass over anything, some focus on mids, some treble).  So that #1 amp on Skylab's list (a most excellent thread by the way) may be his top pick and yet some people might not care for the sound.  Then all you can do is return or sell the amp and try another one until you find the sound you enjoy the most.
   
  With a customizable amp, you are sacrificing some of the tailoring that the manufacturer puts into a non-customizable amp, but you may be able to find a sound you enjoy with much less difficulty (replacing OpAmps instead of the whole amp) and possible expense.  You can even change the sound as your tastes change.  For the XM6, I am finding with the stock OpAmps, that I am turning on the bass boost less and less.  That tells me the amp is still opening up or my ears are becoming more used to it.  But I am finding a sound signature I like.  Of course I will try the other OpAmps I just ordered to see if I can find something better.
   
  Is one type of amp better than the other?  I don't think, so.  I think it is what you are looking for that counts.  I am a tweaker, so I need a customizable amp to enjoy experimenting with sound.  Those that are looking for that single magic signature sound are just as happy with their favorite non-customizable amp.  That's the beauty of this hobby; we can both be right.  It's just when we try to convince the other group that they are wrong that the problems arise.  It's a big community, I think we can enjoy the benefits of both.
   
  Off my soapbox... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## nsx_23

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> At least the options that James offers on his site (currently offered for the XM5) are excellent chips at a reasonable price.  I ended up sticking with the AD8397 for my XM5...


 

 I still can't stop mucking around with op-amps in my XM5.
   
  The XM6 looks like a nice little upgrade. Hmm...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





nsx_23 said:


> I still can't stop mucking around with op-amps in my XM5.
> 
> The XM6 looks like a nice little upgrade. Hmm...


 
  I ordered some more OpAmps from Practical Devices just for the XM6.  I'll start the rolling soon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

A quick FYI:  I received a response from James that the release of the XM6 was "imminent" but he wasn't able to set a date or price at this time.  He said he would let me know so I could post the release date and price as soon as he has them.
   
  For inquiring minds...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## clarinetman

Very interesting, thanks for your review.
   
  However, I'm personally leery about buying from PD because of the horrendous lack of support I got from them last year... It took them almost two months to repair a grounding issue that later resurfaced, and then they never gave me back the upgraded buffers I had originally bought when they finally shipped it back to me (I was a senior citizen by that point). James was always amicable though.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


clarinetman said:


> Very interesting, thanks for your review.
> 
> However, I'm personally leery about buying from PD because of the horrendous lack of support I got from them last year... It took them almost two months to repair a grounding issue that later resurfaced, and then they never gave me back the upgraded buffers I had originally bought when they finally shipped it back to me (I was a senior citizen by that point). James was always amicable though.


 
  I really can't speak to that because I've not had to deal with any return/repair issues for any of my PD amps.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## basman

Never got any reply from PD about my inquiry, so pull the trigger last night with the Shadow.  Time starts now for the sleepless nights


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


basman said:


> Never got any reply from PD about my inquiry, so pull the trigger last night with the Shadow.  Time starts now for the sleepless nights


 
  I think you'll be happy with the Shadow.  I really like the Mustang.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Great review HK_sends!
   
  I'm having a very hard time trying to decide on my new amp, but I've been able to narrow it down to the RSA P-51 or the XM6.
   
  The 1-year warranty from Practical Devices was bothering me so I e-mailed them to ask if they planned on upping their warranty to be more competitive in the market place (where Meier, RSA, HeadStage, HeadAmp and HeadRoom are between 2 to 3 years).
   
  Today I received a reply from James with PD saying that they will be going to a *3-year warranty* soon!!  I don't know if the extended warranty period will cover the XM4 & XM5, but it will certainly cover the XM6.  James said they will be updating the website soon to reflect this change.
   
*Kudos to Practical Devices!*


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> Great review HK_sends!
> 
> I'm having a very hard time trying to decide on my new amp, but I've been able to narrow it down to the RSA P-51 or the XM6.
> 
> ...


 
  Hey, that's cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  James didn't mention it to me, but that would be a great selling point.  I guess the biggest question between the XM6 and the Mustang is, do you need DAC functionality?  If so, PD is the way.  If not...well...you can customize the sound in the XM6... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But considering I have both and am happy with both, I really can't help you in making a decision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Good Luck!
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> considering I have both and am happy with both, I really can't help you in making a decision.


 


  Damn You!


----------



## SoulSyde

HK_Sends,
   
  Have you gotten a release date and/or an estimated price from PD?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> HK_Sends,
> 
> Have you gotten a release date and/or an estimated price from PD?


 
  Not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I figured If I had the first production model, that it would be really soon.  James did say he would let me know, plus I have been checking his site and anything else google can dredge up.
   
  Regards,
  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been checking his site and anything else google can dredge up.


 

 Me too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have determined that this WILL be my next portable amp.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am currently burning-in the amp after rolling in some AD8610 OpAmps (still using the BUF634s as well) and listening with my new Grado HF-2s.  The amp sounds much better than with the default OpAmps.  I will put a few more hours on then roll in the 8397 Double Cat for a while.  Between the three OpAmp choices, I will pick the best to keep in the XM6.  I'll post some impressions as soon as I can.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> I am currently burning-in the amp after rolling in some AD8610 OpAmps (still using the BUF634s as well) and listening with my new Grado HF-2s.  The amp sounds much better than with the default OpAmps.  I will put a few more hours on then roll in the 8397 Double Cat for a while.  Between the three OpAmp choices, I will pick the best to keep in the XM6.  I'll post some impressions as soon as I can.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


>


 

 I wasn't TRYING to rub it in...too much....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## dfkt

That is one interesting amp. If it wasn't such a huge brick compared to the Arrow, I would be all over it. Don't get me wrong - it still is awesome compared to the competition, for stationary use.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> I am currently burning-in the amp after rolling in some AD8610 OpAmps (still using the BUF634s as well) and listening with my new Grado HF-2s.  The amp sounds much better than with the default OpAmps.  I will put a few more hours on then roll in the 8397 Double Cat for a while.  Between the three OpAmp choices, I will pick the best to keep in the XM6.  I'll post some impressions as soon as I can.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


 


  Niiiish!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> I wasn't TRYING to rub it in...too much....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> That is one interesting amp. If it wasn't such a huge brick compared to the Arrow, I would be all over it. Don't get me wrong - it still is awesome compared to the competition, for stationary use.


 


  I thought the same thing, but I've realized that I really need two amps: an iBasso T3 and a higher-quality "brick" for non-pocketable portability.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> I thought the same thing, but I've realized that I really need two amps: an iBasso T3 and a higher-quality "brick" for non-pocketable portability.


 
   
  It still isn't that big an amp (bigger than my Mustang, though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
   


   
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> It still isn't that big an amp (bigger than my Mustang, though...
> 
> ...


 

 It's not quite an arrow from a pocketability perspective, but I would definitely consider it very portable.  Don't get me wrong, I'm sold on this thing... just patiently waiting for it to hit the website.


----------



## HK_sends

SoulSyde,
   
  I don't have time to post my impressions (I'm at work), but I will say that when you do order, skip the OPA134s and BUF634s and go straight for the AD8397 (using the copper busbars in the buffer sockets).  It sounds the best with the HF-2 and LA-2000 Lite cans (compared to the stock setup and the AD8610 OpAmps).  I like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
  PS - The AD8397 was my favorite OpAmp in the XM5...


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> SoulSyde,
> 
> I don't have time to post my impressions (I'm at work), but I will say that when you do order, skip the OPA134s and BUF634s and go straight for the AD8397 (using the copper busbars in the buffer sockets).  It sounds the best with the HF-2 and LA-2000 Lite cans (compared to the stock setup and the AD8610 OpAmps).  I like!
> 
> ...


 


  Nice to know, thanks.
   
  I'm sans-amplifier right now.  Just sold my P3+.


----------



## SoulSyde

Not having an amp has been killing me to I purchased a Nuforce HDP (needing a desktop amp anyway).  That thing is amazing!!
   
  I'm still looking forward to the XM6 release though.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> Not having an amp has been killing me to I purchased a Nuforce HDP (needing a desktop amp anyway).  That thing is amazing!!
> 
> I'm still looking forward to the XM6 release though.


 

 I totally understand.  I really don't know what the delay is and wish James would give me more info to pass on.
  Enjoy the HDP...post impressions if you will...I'm curious as to how it sounds.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> I totally understand.  I really don't know what the delay is and wish James would give me more info to pass on.
> Enjoy the HDP...post impressions if you will...I'm curious as to how it sounds.
> ...


 

 I need more time with it, but I will.


----------



## SoulSyde

@HK_Sends,
   
  I'm still burning in my HDP, but I will get back with impressions shortly.  I can say that it's a very good amp so far.
   
  BTW, I had an opportunity to demo the new Meier Stepdance - holy crap that thing is good.  It can push my HD 600s without a problem at all.  Since I don't really need a DAC I'm having a hard time deciding between the upcoming XM6 and the Stepdance now.


----------



## Armaegis

That's the unfortunate position that Practical Devices always seems to be in, in that they easily win the features and functionality/versatility category, but the new amps that came out around the same time tend to edge it out (debatably) in terms of sonic performance.
   
  I wonder if they'll ever produce a desktop amp.


----------



## mark2410

well im sure i cant be the only person who absolutely wants that versatility
   
  actuall what i wouldnt mind if they offered a casing that had a little hinged panel for getting to the opamps without having to pull the thing apart


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> well im sure i cant be the only person who absolutely wants that versatility
> 
> actuall what i wouldnt mind if they offered a casing that had a little hinged panel for getting to the opamps without having to pull the thing apart


 


  Oh absolutely. It's just that on these forums there's a rather strong focus on "best sound quality" and functionality and design often seems to come second place. I catch myself being guilty of this all the time.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> well im sure i cant be the only person who absolutely wants that versatility
> 
> actuall what i wouldnt mind if they offered a casing that had a little hinged panel for getting to the opamps without having to pull the thing apart


 


  iBasso already built that feature into a couple of their amps.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> well im sure i cant be the only person who absolutely wants that versatility
> 
> actuall what i wouldnt mind if they offered a casing that had a little hinged panel for getting to the opamps without having to pull the thing apart


 
  I would be all for it!  I'd also like a combo RCA spidf/optical input into the XM6 DAC (I have soundcards that have it and my laptop 3.5mm headphone out jack supports optical output).  The problem is the features add to the cost and complexity.
   
  Of course, at the moment, we don't know what the XM6 final price will be...will it (I sincerely hope) remain cost competitive with the other DAC/Amps out there?
  Still waiting for cost and release date...
   
  Cheers!
  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still waiting for cost and release date...
> 
> Cheers!
> -HK sends


 


  Me as well.  The price will dictate which amp I purchase.  I sent an e-mail to James regarding the price and official release date and he hasn't responded - but I wasn't really expecting he would as most companies don't release pricing info until they are ready to.
   
  In the end, if this device is price-competitive I will likely purchase it, but if it's close to the Stepdance I might lean towards the Stepdance instead.


----------



## Armaegis

Hah, and the stepdance is the total opposite... just an amp, no options. I dunno, at that price point I want either more versatility or I start moving into desktops.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hah, and the stepdance is the total opposite... just an amp, no options. I dunno, at that price point I want either more versatility or I start moving into desktops.


 


  To each their own.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> iBasso already built that feature into a couple of their amps.


 


  really, what ones?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> really, what ones?


 

 P4 Warbler: http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=67
  D12 Anaconda: http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=63
   
  Their split case design allows amazingly easy access to the op-amps and buffers.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> To each their own.


 

 I wanted to expand on this... I find that the older I get and the more equipment I accumulate in my Head-Fi career I find the amount of options less attractive than the quality of the options that are available on a device.  With DAPs and AMPs the sound and the useability is of much greater importance than how many options the device has.  I only considered the XM6 as an option because of the positive reviews that the XM5 has received, however the bass boost and DAC are of little importance to me.


----------



## SoulSyde

@HK_Sends,
   
  I feel like I have spent enough hours with my Nuforce Icon HDP to start making a judgment of it.  In short, it's amazing!
   
  My previous DAC was an M-Audio Fast Track Pro run to an external amp, so that will be the standard by which I judge the HDP.  There frankly is no comparison between the two.  The HDP's internal DAC is world class compared to the Fast Track Pro.  It is extremely accurate without any coloring of the sound.  Separation and sound stage/placement is very well produced.  I get the impression that I am listening to exactly what the mastering engineer intended me to.  I am starting to notice how awful some of my recordings are, this DAC will show flaws in music like nothing I have listened to before.  On the flip side, I'm picking up sounds from recordings that I have never noticed before.
   
  The amplifier was what surprised me the most about this device.  The HDP has a pretty small footprint on my desk, especially when propped up with the supplied hard rubber stand.  Because of its demure stature I wasn't expecting the amp to be great, but it is!  In fact I have just come to notice that Jan (from Meier Audio) actually re-sells the HDP on his website - I am imagining because he's currently missing a small desktop Amp/DAC from his product line (not to mention it's a great Amp/DAC).  This amp pushes my Senn. HD600s with absolute ease and I am no where near 50% of the max volume level for average listening (maybe 60-65% if I'm getting carried away).  This amp has great attack and great punch and is very analytical compared to other amps I have listened to.
   
  I think that long-term I may acquire a tube amplifier to connect to this world class DAC for when I want a warmer, more laid back sound, but in the meantime the HDP has found a very happy home on my desk.  For $450, if you are just starting out in the Desktop world I highly recommend this device.
   
  Equipment used for my review:
   
  PC & MediaMonkey (FLAC and 320 MP3)  ::  Nuforce Icon HDP  ::  Sennheiser HD 600, Sennheiser HD 280 Pro, Sennheiser PX-100 II, Denon AH-C710


----------



## HK_sends

Thanks for the impressions, SoulSyde!
   
  I am always willing to try new equipment (wallet willing).  Would you consider it a portable?  Or is it more of a small desktop unit?
  I like the XM6 because I can take it business trips (didn't want to stray too far from the original topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but wouldn't mind a desktop combo amp/dac.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Thanks for the impressions, SoulSyde!
> 
> I am always willing to try new equipment (wallet willing).  Would you consider it a portable?  Or is it more of a small desktop unit?
> I like the XM6 because I can take it business trips (didn't want to stray too far from the original topic
> ...


 


  It's definitely "transportable."  You would have to bring the supplied AC power adapter with you as well.  It obviously can't be run under USB power alone.


----------



## SoulSyde

@HK_sends,
   
  I'm all over the freaking map with my headphone equipment purchases.  I just pulled the trigger on an Arrow 12HE 2G.  The wait time is estimated at 4-6 weeks.  I think this will be my final portable amp (famous last words).


----------



## dfkt

For me the Arrow was the final amp purchase, indeed.


----------



## wuwhere

I have an Arrow 1G, it drives the HD600 with ease, 2G should do the same...oops! this is an XM6 thread, sorry!
  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> @HK_Sends,
> 
> I feel like I have spent enough hours with my Nuforce Icon HDP to start making a judgment of it.  In short, it's amazing!
> 
> ...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> @HK_sends,
> 
> I'm all over the freaking map with my headphone equipment purchases.  I just pulled the trigger on an Arrow 12HE 2G.  The wait time is estimated at 4-6 weeks.  I think this will be my final portable amp (famous last words).


 
  Don't feel bad.  Just when I think I have found my "final" rig, something always catches my eye...
   
  I am looking at different headphones now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## jasonb

how well will this amp power Sennheiser HD650's? i am looking to get a pair, and this amp looks promising as well. i want a portable amp with a DAC and crossfeed. i also like the idea of having a bass and treble boost just in case. the 75ohm button looks like a good idea for IEM's as well.
   
  any idea which OP amp or bus bars combo to pair with the Senny HD650?


----------



## HK_sends

Sorry about being late on the reply...
   
  I don't think the XM6 would have trouble driving HD650s to a point.  The +8 dB gain switch would come in handy there.  I'm sure they would be loud, but I don't know that they would be fully driven because the power output of a portable amp can't match full-size amps (although there are some that come close).  You might not even notice what you are missing.
   
  As for OpAmp choices...right now I think the AD8397 (with copper bus bars in the buffer socket) beats everything else hands down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## jasonb

well i emailed Practical Devices twice about getting an amp from them and have gotten no response back. i emailed asking about the XM6 and got nothing back. ok whatever, it's not out yet anyway so whatever. then i decided i was going to get the XM5 instead of waiting for the XM6. i emailed again asking what opamp and buffer combo would be best for HD650's and stated that i had the money in hand ready to purchase right after getting a reply back and i haven't heard anything back yet from this email either.
   
  it was for the best though, i decided to get a desktop amp instead. i still wasn't impressed with them not getting back to me. anybody else had issues getting a hold of them?


----------



## Armaegis

I sent an email to them a while back and never heard from them either. If it's a one man show, I'm guessing he's just swamped? Still...


----------



## jasonb

makes me worry about if i bought one and had a problem sometime down the line. if i can't get a hold of them then how would i get the issue resolved? doesn't make me want to buy a product from them.
  
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I sent an email to them a while back and never heard from them either. If it's a one man show, I'm guessing he's just swamped? Still...


----------



## SoulSyde

Still nothing on the release of this thing, huh?


----------



## HK_sends

So far, just crickets... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## GreatDane

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> So far, just crickets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 He's waiting for my request of Purple enclosures to arrive.
   
  I wish.


----------



## SoulSyde

That amp would look very good in Purple... or Green actually.


----------



## HK_sends

Purple and green would set the XM6 apart from some of the other amps, yes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Any color right now would be welcome if PD would just release the things, or I am going to have a one-off special amp.
  That may be good later if I ever decide to sell or trade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although right now, it is definitely a keeper!)
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

You'd think there would be some news out before Christmas...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


armaegis said:


> You'd think there would be some news out before Christmas...


 
  I send an inquiry e-mail periodically, but haven't heard back from my last two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hopefully, they will kick it off soon, because it is a good DAC/Amp.  I wonder if James is doing improvements or just evaluating the playing field before setting a price...
   
  Cheers and Happy Holidays!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

For his sake, I hope he's considering improvements or something to bring the wow factor. RSA, Meier and iBasso have really stepped up their game these last few months. If James had gotten his product out earlier, it might have been able to build some steam and at least garner some comparitive reviews. As it looks right now, the race for the next generation of portables has already taken off without him.


----------



## SoulSyde

Not to mention the Headstage Arrow 12HE!
   
  Mine just recently shipped after a fairly long wait.  I'm not sure much on the market can touch this thing from a SQ or features perspective.


----------



## Armaegis

At a recent meet, the general impressions favoured the Pico Slim over the Arrow 2G. More money and less features though, hmm.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> More money and less features though, hmm.


 

 Hmm.


----------



## Armaegis

And it's now available... at $395 USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.practicaldevices.com/index.htm
   
  edit: I guess it's not that bad considering the competition these days, but that's still a rather substantial jump from the XM5. It kinda sits somewhere between iBasso and RSA.


----------



## proedros

is this better than the headstage arrow ?


----------



## SoulSyde

Oh man - and my Arrow is somewhere between Germany and the US at this very moment.


----------



## Armaegis

If only the XM6 had the option of using dual-channel opamps, I'd be more tempted since I have a ton of opamps for my D10. Does anyone know what the internal voltage is?
  
  Quote: 





proedros said:


> is this better than the headstage arrow ?


 

 Seeing as the product was only just released, I highly doubt anyone will have heard both.


----------



## SoulSyde

HK_Sends in the only person I have heard of that has demo'd the XM6 and I'm fairly confident that he has not gotten his hands on the Arrow.


----------



## MaxAmplitude

Ok, I've emerged from the lab and am back amongst the living.
   
  The XM6 now has availability.   You can check it out on our website http://www.practicaldevices.com
   
  Also, we've got some very good free goodies for headfi members; I've started another thread about it here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/529931/xm6-released-free-stuff-for-head-fi-members-including-draw-for-free-units-finally
   
  Again, thanks to hk_sends for his effort on the review.
   
  Regards,
   James


----------



## MaxAmplitude

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> If only the XM6 had the option of using dual-channel opamps, I'd be more tempted since I have a ton of opamps for my D10. Does anyone know what the internal voltage is?


 

 We do sell blank "DoubleCat" adapters, onto which you can solder an SO-8 dual-channel and fit it into the mono sockets of the XM6.  See http://www.practicaldevices.com/chiphelp.htm
  If you have a collection of DIP8 dual channel amps:  you are out of luck.
  Aside from heavy filtering, the amps are powered by the battery which is a two-cell Li-Ion - so about 8.4v when freshly charged.


----------



## Armaegis

Argh, yeah mine are all in the DIP8 packages. or already soldered onto brown dog adapters. Still, the headfi bonuses make it tempting...
   
  Does anyone have any comments as to how the additional opamps/buffers sound? My current D10 combination is the OPA2227 opamps with EL8201 buffers (after playing around with the 20 or so chips I have). I tend to favour the darker sounding combinations, with preference for mid and midbass presence.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> HK_Sends in the only person I have heard of that has demo'd the XM6 and I'm fairly confident that he has not gotten his hands on the Arrow.


 

 No, I have not seen the Arrow unless someone would care to be generous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am glad James has finally released the XM6, I really like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
  WOOT!!  500 posts!


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





maxamplitude said:


> Ok, I've emerged from the lab and am back amongst the living.
> 
> The XM6 now has availability.   You can check it out on our website http://www.practicaldevices.com
> 
> ...


 

 James,
   
  It was my pleasure.  I am glad you were able to finally make them available because there are a lot of interested people out there.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Well the new year is approaching. Has anyone taken the plunge with the XM6 yet?
   
  edit: and what happened to the promo thread with the freebie offers? Did he retract them?


----------



## SoulSyde

I noticed that too.  Either he asked for it to be deleted or one of the Mods did.  Not sure, maybe something in his post broke the Head-Fi TOS.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't think so... unless a lottery type giveaway (with mucho expensive "tickets") is not allowed?


----------



## maverickronin

@HK_sends
   
  Do you happen to have any IEMs you could test on your XM6 (since you seem to be the only person to have one right now)?  I'd like to know if it has any audible hiss with such sensitive 'phones _without_ adding the 75 ohms impedance and possibly affecting FR or changing the crossover point.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


maverickronin said:


> @HK_sends
> 
> Do you happen to have any IEMs you could test on your XM6 (since you seem to be the only person to have one right now)?  I'd like to know if it has any audible hiss with such sensitive 'phones _without_ adding the 75 ohms impedance and possibly affecting FR or changing the crossover point.


 
  I'm sorry, I don't have any IEMs to test with.  I know that it's not a basis for comparison, but I can turn the amp all the way up with my HF-2s and hear no hiss at all.
  It seems to be a very quiet amp, but I know IEMs tend to be more sensitive to that.  Sorry I couldn't help further.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

What!?  No IEMs?


----------



## maverickronin

Cool.  Sounds like a bit of good news.  Thanks for trying with what you have available.


----------



## HK_sends

I don't care for anything that sits in my ears...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That's why I like circumaural headphones.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends

  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> What!?  No IEMs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm hoping to be reviewing one of these using IEM, including very sensitive Westones. If all goes well i hope to have something up before the end of the month, and I can get some extra listening with some IEM that I'm reviewing at the same time. It should have the same AD8065/BUF634 combo that I love so much in the XM5, and I should still have the AD8397 module for PD amps to try as well. I'll need to make sure I still have the copper bars for bypassing the buffers if needed.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


headphoneaddict said:


> I'm hoping to be reviewing one of these using IEM, including very sensitive Westones. If all goes well i hope to have something up before the end of the month, and I can get some extra listening with some IEM that I'm reviewing at the same time. It should have the same AD8065/BUF634 combo that I love so much in the XM5, and I should still have the AD8397 module for PD amps to try as well. I'll need to make sure I still have the copper bars for bypassing the buffers if needed.


 
   
  You should get busbars with the amp package.  If not, I have some spares I can send you.
  I like the AD8397 with the HF-2.  But I am curious about the performance with IEMs as well.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> You should get busbars with the amp package.  If not, I have some spares I can send you.
> I like the AD8397 with the HF-2.  But I am curious about the performance with IEMs as well.
> ...





 


Thanks. The XM5 is good with IEM, so XM6 should as well. 

I'm most excited about the XM6 DAC upgrade, as the XM5 amp section alone is already in the top tier of portables along side of other very nice DAC/amp combos like the Pico, Predator, 3MOVE, D4/D10. I expect this amp section to be very similar, but wil ask PD about that. The Pico and iBasso amps had better DACs than XM5's DAC which is what held it back some, but the XM5 PCM2702E Japan DAC was still better than my Macbook Pro or iPods, and on par with the Predator and 3MOVE's DAC.

I didn't do a lot of comparisons to amps without a DAC, but in my big USB DAC/amp review I think I described the XM5 as being similar to a SS version of my TTVJ Portable Millett Hybrid but with better detail and space; and of my SS portable amps it was closer to my 3MOVE than to the others.


----------



## maverickronin

I've got a question about the DAC section in this.  They make a big deal about the 192kHz DAC chip, but it says in the manual that it doesn't require any drivers for USB audio.  Maybe I'm wrong, but AFIK windows only has built in drivers that allow up to 16 bit/48kHz.
   
  What bit depths and sample rates can the USB chip actually receive?  Does it just use a standard 16/48 transceiver chip and upsample everything to 24/192 or can it actually receive higher rates?


----------



## HK_sends

Well, based in my experience with them, the XM6 DAC is definitely a step up from the XM5.  Of course it doesn't have the double Wolfsons like the iBasso D12, but It sounded great to me.  I look forward to all of your impressions.  I was beginning to think I was going to be a lone voice...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


maverickronin said:


> I've got a question about the DAC section in this.  They make a big deal about the 192kHz DAC chip, but it says in the manual that it doesn't require any drivers for USB audio.  Maybe I'm wrong, but AFIK windows only has built in drivers that allow up to 16 bit/48kHz.
> 
> What bit depths and sample rates can the USB chip actually receive?  Does it just use a standard 16/48 transceiver chip and upsample everything to 24/192 or can it actually receive higher rates?


 

 I'm not sure off the top of my head about the USB audio drivers, but the XM6 does have a chip specifically dedicated to upsampling.
   
  -HK sends


----------



## maverickronin

[size=medium]Maybe it does sound better, (I can't say since I've never heard either) but it just seems silly to put a 24/192 DAC chip in something that can only take up to 16/48​[/size]


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

maverickronin said:


> [size=medium]
> 
> Maybe it does sound better, (I can't say since I've never heard either) but it just seems silly to put a 24/192 DAC chip in something that can only take up to 16/48
> ​[/size]





 


The Pico only takes 16/48 but upsamples to 24/96. Haven't heard many people complain about that feature. If nothing else, it's one way to perform jitter reduction.


----------



## Maru

Would this amp drive a Pro 900 and a HD 650?


----------



## SoulSyde

Read:
http://www.practicaldevices.com/faq_xm6.htm


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> The Pico only takes 16/48 but upsamples to 24/96. Haven't heard many people complain about that feature. If nothing else, it's one way to perform jitter reduction.


 

 I suppose so.  It probably makes it more expensive then it has to be though since a good 16/48 DAC could probably perform as well and would be cheaper.  All the extra features crank the value dial back up again though.
   
  Its still on my sort list since I need something with most of those features.  The bass boost is useful when playing games.  Crossfeed reduces fatigue for long listening sessions and is absolutely necessary when listening to anything other than modern rock/metal/pop so the two halves of my brain don't rattle themselves apart.  Adding the bass and treble boost together will be the equivalent of a loudness button when I'm listening quietly and my source doesn't have an EQ.


----------



## Armaegis

Hi Larry, did you ever get the XM6 to review?
   
  Has anyone else gotten one so far?


----------



## HK_sends

Yeah, this thread has been quiet for a long while...
  Does anybody else have an XM6?
   
  -HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

armaegis said:


> Hi Larry, did you ever get the XM6 to review?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


I don't have it yet. I'll need to email PD again to see if they're still interested.


----------



## estreeter

Without checking the timestamps on earlier posts, the concern about Windows not supporting anything above 48kHz is non-issue. As Chris Connaker found out when he stipulated this requirement for his 'perfect' music server:
   
*13. Play 16/44.1, 24/44.1, 24/88.2, 24/96, 24/176.4, and 24/192 all bit perfect.*
   
*Windows 7* _satisfies all of the software based requirements. It is capable of great sound, it's a current OS, easy to operate and install, works with more hardware than any other OS, and is capable of bit perfect playback at all required sample rates when configured properly._
   
  Old news to many here, but I thought it worth mentioning within the context of this thread. Exactly where the upsampling happens is a whole other post - I havent had any major problems with any sampling rate on MSII using Foobar under Win7.


----------



## maverickronin

Its a driver and hardware issue, not some underlying problem with windows itself.  Windows, or any other general purpose operating system, can do just about anything if you have a driver for your custom hardware.
   
  This is about what USB interface chip the XM6 uses and what drivers it uses to communicate with windows.  If the interface *chip *doesn't go above 48kHz then it doesn't matter what *Windows *could do with other hardware and the appropriate drivers.
   
  My question was if anyone was aware if there were any such chips that operated above 48kHz from the generic USB audio drivers included in windows because manual states that it uses those generic drivers and the XM6 does not come with any of its own.
   
  I know it can be done with other hardware and software.  I'm asking if anyone knows if it can be done with *this *hardware and software.


----------



## Lallas

Hello
  I REALLY liked your reviews on the XM6. Thank you!
  I'm far from an expert on things like this. I've been  a listener since the beginning of the 60-s,so SOUND is very important for me.
  Just now I have a Cowon S9 and a Cowon X7 and as headphones when I'm out walking I use either Beats By Dr Dre ,the Studio version ,or Pioneer HDJ 1000. At home I use Pioneer HDJ 2000.
  I just LOVE the photo with your S9 and the Amp and your Headphones. Really beautiful!
  I get very happy to see someone else appreciating the S9!!!!!!
  I have two Amps already since some years;Gary's PA2V2 and also C&C XO from China. I like both but the C&C XO gives more variation  maybe, and a somewhat wider sound.
  Still I'm thinking of getting myself one more Amp.
   
  Just now I'm thinking about the XM6 or maybe Headstage Arrow 12HE.
   
  Maybe you can help me here.
  What would you choose? And why?
  The music I usually listen to is labeled as Noise,Industrial ,Power Electronis and sometimes Ambience.
  Maybe you have some other Amps to suggest?
  I would really appreciate some words from you.              
                    
                                                  Peace
                                                     Lalle


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


lallas said:


> Hello
> I REALLY liked your reviews on the XM6. Thank you!
> I'm far from an expert on things like this. I've been  a listener since the beginning of the 60-s,so SOUND is very important for me.
> Just now I have a Cowon S9 and a Cowon X7 and as headphones when I'm out walking I use either Beats By Dr Dre ,the Studio version ,or Pioneer HDJ 1000. At home I use Pioneer HDJ 2000.
> ...


 
  Lallas,
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet!
  I want to thank you for your kind words.  I am by no means an expert either, but just like to listen to good sound.  Cowon makes excellent music/media players and provides options many other players don't.  I have since moved from the S9 to the J3 (so I could increase storage size with a micro SD card).  Also, I really appreciate Cowon players' ability to do gapless FLAC file playback.  That sealed the deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I don't know how much I can help you choose since I have never listened to a Headstage Arrow 12HE amp before.  Checking the site, I think it looks really good and may be a viable option to an XM6.  However, let me give you my reasoning for liking the XM6 as I use it now (I may make reference to the Arrow amp but only based on the information given on the amp's webpage):
   
  First, I notice the Arrow does offer switchable bass, impedance, and crossfeed settings as does the XM6.  However, the XM6 crossfeed level is adjustable using the blue knob on the back.  Also, the XM6 offers a treble boost switch as well (it's not as big a boost as the bass, but it is noticeable and can make the high end sound more well rounded...to me).
   
  The XM6 has a DAC function using a good quality Wolfson DAC chip.  I don't know if you would have need of the functionality but it appears the Arrow is an amp only and the mini-usb connector on the back is for battery charging only (if I am wrong, somebody please correct me).
   
  Lastly, the Arrow uses a Analog Devices AD8397 Opamp, which is the same one I am using in the XM6...for now.  The biggest appeal to me about the XM6 is the ability to change the OpAmps and affect the overall sound of the amp.  I am finding that my musical tastes are changing as is the sound I like from my headphones.  Right now, the AD8397 suites my tastes, but if I want to change sounds, I don't need to get a new amp...I just swap out the Opamps and away I go (and I can change back when I want also).  To me, that's the real appeal of the XM6.  I can change the sound to suite me.
   
  Truthfully the Arrow 12HE looks to be an excellent amp and if I had the chance, I would love to give one a listen.  Right now, I am happy with the XM6 as my go-to portable amp (and DAC)...to the point of even considering putting my RSA P-51 Mustang up for sale.
   
  Please remember, I am not trying to tell you not to buy the Arrow.  I am only saying why I like the XM6.  Of course, your mileage may vary.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## flyfish2002

After exchanging PMs with Headphone Addict, reading this review/thread and exchanging e-mails with James Forest at PD, I took the leap and ordered an XM6 for my portable rig.  It shipped yesterday. 
   
  While I do not have anywhere near the experience or knowledge of many posting on this forum, I will post my thoughts once I have used the XM6 a bit.  Music has been important to me since high school days, but I am just entering the headphone world, having focused on my "big rig" for many years.  I post and lurk on AudioGon for the "big rig" under the same moniker. 
   
  Also a shout out to bwarfel on this forum who is really helping me with incorporating headphones into my big rig.
   
  Getting there...


----------



## Armaegis

Nice! Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The older XM5 is a great amp, and my only complaint was that the DAC wasn't up to the level of the AMP.  It sounds like that issue is rectified, and if the DAC is closer to the level of the Pico's up-sampling DAC then it just might be what the doctor ordered.  
   
  When we went to Hawaii in 2008 I took two amps to use - the Meier Headsix for it's small size and 9v battery that could easily be changed out on a plane, and the XM5 because it had a sleep timer that could shut it off if I fell asleep listening to music so the battery didn't run down (and because it had a DAC to use with the Macbook we brought).  My XM5 does accept a 9v alkaline, but it's not as easy to remove the battery as the Headsix.  (I think I might have loaned my Predator to my son for that trip).  The sleep timer is unique to the PD amps, and I think it's great to let it shut off after a while to conserve the battery charge.
   
  I did get stopped in security because I left the iPod and Headsix connected with a fat ALO LOD, and they got scared of bombs when it went through Xray.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





flyfish2002 said:


> After exchanging PMs with Headphone Addict, reading this review/thread and exchanging e-mails with James Forest at PD, I took the leap and ordered an XM6 for my portable rig.  It shipped yesterday.
> 
> While I do not have anywhere near the experience or knowledge of many posting on this forum, I will post my thoughts once I have used the XM6 a bit.  Music has been important to me since high school days, but I am just entering the headphone world, having focused on my "big rig" for many years.  I post and lurk on AudioGon for the "big rig" under the same moniker.
> 
> ...


 
  Please don't assume that just because I am long-winded, that I am knowledgeable or anything...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only post my impressions (and don't know when to stop).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am definitely looking forward to yours.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> The older XM5 is a great amp, and my only complaint was that the DAC wasn't up to the level of the AMP.  It sounds like that issue is rectified, and if the DAC is closer to the level of the Pico's up-sampling DAC then it just might be what the doctor ordered.
> 
> When we went to Hawaii in 2008 I took two amps to use - the Meier Headsix for it's small size and 9v battery that could easily be changed out on a plane, and the XM5 because it had a sleep timer that could shut it off if I fell asleep listening to music so the battery didn't run down (and because it had a DAC to use with the Macbook we brought).  My XM5 does accept a 9v alkaline, but it's not as easy to remove the battery as the Headsix.  (I think I might have loaned my Predator to my son for that trip).  The sleep timer is unique to the PD amps, and I think it's great to let it shut off after a while to conserve the battery charge.
> 
> I did get stopped in security because I left the iPod and Headsix connected with a fat ALO LOD, and they got scared of bombs when it went through Xray.


 
  One of the few nits I noticed on the XM6 was the Li-Ion battery but, while it's not a 9v or other commercial type, it is easy to unplug and replace.  PD literally had to go with a Li-Ion pack because there was no room for anything else.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I guess one of the points I was making was that although the XM5 could use a 9v alkaline, it wasn't really that practical to remove the internal battery; so the LiPo in the XM6 shouldn't be a bigger problem, especially since the amp can shut itself off after a specified time and not use up all the battery if you forget about it.  Cheers.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I guess one of the points I was making was that although the XM5 could use a 9v alkaline, it wasn't really that practical to remove the internal battery; so the LiPo in the XM6 shouldn't be a bigger problem, especially since the amp can shut itself off after a specified time and not use up all the battery if you forget about it.  Cheers.


 
   
  Ah...ok, I see what you are saying.  True enough; after PD started offering the Li-Ion battery and fast charger with the XM5, I don't think I ever took the battery out of the amp.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No problem.  My XM5 has the re-chargeable battery and wallwart too, and I've never had to pull the battery out.  Like I keep saying, the XM5 is my only amp that I can program to shut off in 1, 3 or 6 hours so I can go to sleep listening to music without fear of waking up to a dead battery.  Technically, I if I am going to sleep listening through the Macbook and USB DAC, then all my DAC/amps except for the XM5 can run indefinitely off the USB power.  But when I travel I always use the iPhone, Nano or iPad at the bedside for listening, so those other amps will run out of juice in 1-3 days if left on every night during a trip.  With the XM5 I can listen to music for 3-4 hours during the day, and set the sleep timer to 1 hour at night, and with a 30+ hour battery life it will go 6-7 days without needing to charge it.  When we go to NC and SC this spring break for a week I'll likely only bring my XM5 and Pico Slim.
   
  It's funny how things have worked out, because while I've sold off a few really nice DAC/amps like the Pico, Predator, D2/D3, I've kept the XM5 this whole time because of the extra features and the sound which is pretty close to my 3MOVE or my old TTVJ portable Millett.  I've also kept the D4/D10 and 3MOVE as my personal portable DAC/amp combos.  I have the Nuforce Icon Mobile paired with my wife's iMac, and Vivid V1 for my son's Macbook.  Plus I can pair my Pico DAC-only with my SR-71b or Pico Slim if needed (these replaced my Pico and Predator), but I tend to leave the Pico DAC and SR-71b at home, and use the Slim as my "pocket amp for iPod" without a DAC.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It does make a great go-to amp.  I just swapped out my 8397 OpAmp for two 8610's and 634 buffers, plugged in my LCD-2s and hit the Bass and Treble boost.  The XM6 may not put out tons of power, but to me, it was audio bliss.  I usually gauge how sweet the music is by how fast I nod off to sleep. ...Didn't take long.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The LCD-2s didn't seem to lack at all.  They made a nice pair...at least for what I was awake to hear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## flyfish2002

The XM6 remains in the trustworthy hands of the Canadian Postal Service : -)
   
  I have a V1 and a NuForce ICON HD.  I like the small foot print of the ICON for uber-portable - I can secure it to my HTC HD7 (a Windows 7 phone that also serves as my portable player) with the included rubber band.  If the XM6 is all that (and I can't imagine it won't be), I plan to sell the V1. 
   
  More hopefully soon...


----------



## maverickronin

I sent an email asking a couple of questions about the XM6 and got an answer back very quickly.  In case anyone else is interested, according to James:
   
  1. The USB interface chip is limited to a maximum of 48kHz/16bit
   
  2.  The crossfeed and tone controls only affect the headphone out and not the line out.


----------



## qc98

I hate this place!
   
  OK, I loved my XM5.  Bought the kits and tried various configurations - ended up wondering if I was really hearing the differences.  Just knew I loved it.  What was always clear was that the amp was great - being able to set a "sleep" mode was that tremendous extra that fit with my listening opportunities. 
   
  However, I'm not sure my wife understood the gear in bed. 
   
  Anyway, service was not an issue for me with James.  He responded quickly to the only question I had for him, obviously ready to deal with any problem I had.
   
  My problem is that I can't part with the gems recommended here that I have bought before - IBasso, iRiver, Westone, the Shadow ... whatever.
   
  Why am I now thinking that I need this amp?  Could it be the great amp with the ability to customize?  The new DAC?  I just ordered the uDac-2 board to upgrade.  Now I can't wait to see how that compares to ....  whatever is here tomorrow, or next week or six months from now.
   
  God forgive me, I am caving to the temptation.
   
  James, I can't decide whether there is a wonderful or terrible place waiting for you.  I just know I am following.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote: 





qc98 said:


> God forgive me, I am caving to the temptation.


 

 So, the only question that remains is--what color?


----------



## HK_sends

I've been watching the PD site and they are only offering Black and Blue at the moment.  I don't know what happened to the other colors...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
  PS - I have blue
  
  Quote: 





greatdane said:


> So, the only question that remains is--what color?


----------



## qc98

Black and blue is appropriate - goes with the self-flagellation.


----------



## GreatDane

lol


----------



## Daemos

Can this amp with the doublecat or BUF634s can properly power the LCD-2?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





daemos said:


> Can this amp with the doublecat or BUF634s can properly power the LCD-2?


 
  I listened to the LCD-2 with the doublecat and copper bus bars (the AD8397 on the doublecat has a built in buffer) and wasn't that impressed.  It seemed a bit underwhelming in sound quality.
  However, I swapped the doublecat for two AD8610s (gotten from PD) and the BUF634 buffers and the sound was so much better!
  The XM6 might not have "the power" to drive the LCD-2s to full capacity, but the sound was excellent at my listening levels.  So much to the point that it lulled me to sleep.
   
  Hope that helps...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> I listened to the LCD-2 with the doublecat and copper bus bars (the AD8397 on the doublecat has a built in buffer) and wasn't that impressed.  It seemed a bit underwhelming in sound quality.
> However, I swapped the doublecat for two AD8610s (gotten from PD) and the BUF634 buffers and the sound was so much better!
> The XM6 might not have "the power" to drive the LCD-2s to full capacity, but the sound was excellent at my listening levels.  So much to the point that it lulled me to sleep.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I always felt the XM5 was better with AD8065 + BUF634 than with the AD8397 doublecat module.  It does a nice job with the LCD-2, so I haven't bothered to try the AD8397 again.  My HDP and DACmini drive the LCD-2 better, with a good bit more power, but the XM5 isn't totally embarrassed.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


headphoneaddict said:


> Yeah, I always felt the XM5 was better with AD8065 + BUF634 than with the AD8397 doublecat module.  It does a nice job with the LCD-2, so I haven't bothered to try the AD8397 again.  My HDP and DACmini drive the LCD-2 better, with a good bit more power, but the XM5 isn't totally embarrassed.


 
  I was amazed myself at how good it did sound because of the reputed power requirements of the orthos.  But the LCD-2 is supposed to be the easiest to drive, so a PD amp with the right OpAmp/buffer appears to perform surprisingly well.
  I'll have to look into the HDP and DACmini...are they portable?  I do a lot of business trips, and that's where my XM6 gets the most use.
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Daemos

Based on research looks like I want the BUF634s and the OPA128 opamp...according to the PD website with the BUF634 it can output upto 1w of power per channel


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


daemos said:


> Based on research looks like I want the BUF634s and the OPA128 opamp...according to the PD website with the BUF634 it can output upto 1w of power per channel


 

 I had the OPA128 in the amp originally but haven't tried it with the LCD-2s...now you have me curious...
   
  ...must  ...swap ...OpAmps ...again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> I was amazed myself at how good it did sound because of the reputed power requirements of the orthos.  But the LCD-2 is supposed to be the easiest to drive, so a PD amp with the right OpAmp/buffer appears to perform surprisingly well.
> I'll have to look into the HDP and DACmini...are they portable?  I do a lot of business trips, and that's where my XM6 gets the most use.
> Cheers!
> ...


 

 No, not portable, but wall powered and easily transportable.


----------



## Daemos

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Yeah, I always felt the XM5 was better with AD8065 + BUF634 than with the AD8397 doublecat module.  It does a nice job with the LCD-2, so I haven't bothered to try the AD8397 again.  My HDP and DACmini drive the LCD-2 better, with a good bit more power, but the XM5 isn't totally embarrassed.


 


 Do you have any other suggestions for a portable DAC/Amp that can drive the LCD-2 (which are the headphones I want to get) better as I'd be using them in personal study areas at uni,fueled by my mp3 player, then be able to take it home and use it as a good dac for my computer. Not really wanting to get multiple things as that just complicates the setup, but I will if it's more cost effective.
   
  I'd also perfer a built in battery...as it's rechargeable as I haven't found too many 9v rechargeable batteries.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





daemos said:


> Do you have any other suggestions for a portable DAC/Amp that can drive the LCD-2 (which are the headphones I want to get) better as I'd be using them in personal study areas at uni,fueled by my mp3 player, then be able to take it home and use it as a good dac for my computer. Not really wanting to get multiple things as that just complicates the setup, but I will if it's more cost effective.
> 
> I'd also perfer a built in battery...as it's rechargeable as I haven't found too many 9v rechargeable batteries.


 

 No, not really.  What surprised me is that my old Meier 3MOVE (9v alkaline) is not better than the XM5 with LCD-2 (similar amp as XM6), although with 300 ohm HD600 the 3MOVE was just a little more powerful when I did my review a while back.  With the LCD-2 headphones it's not just power that's important, and driving the LCD-2 I find the XM5 with AD8065/BUF634 has better balance, refinement and a little better authority/power than the 3MOVE, although both are using a 9v battery.  The Synergy is just better, while the 3MOVE feels slightly aggressive with the LCD-2.  I don't like a lot of my amps with the LCD-2, and it was nice to discover the XM5 gets along with them well.
   
  I haven't tried my iBasso D4 lately, because in 9v mode it's a little less powerful than the 3MOVE or XM5 with difficult to drive phones, and in 5v USB mode I prefer my DACport.  Regardless, for use with single ended LCD-2 I prefer the XM5 amp if I must use a portable.  Although with my Macbook I would be feeding the XM5 with my Pico DAC-only, I think I could eliminate the separate DAC with the XM6.
   
  I have a balanced cable on the way for the LCD-2 to use on the RSA SR-71b, but in single ended mode the SR-71b is really not much better, if at all.  I think that I actually like the XM5 with LCD-2 more than my single ended SR-71b.  However, with all my balanced phones the SR-71b blows away the single ended mode when using SE adapters on those very same phones.  So, I don't expect the XM5 to keep up with the SR-71b balanced mode.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, aside from the Arrow are there any other amps which offer such options?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

armaegis said:


> Hmm, aside from the Arrow are there any other amps which offer such options?




A used Xin Super Macro would have a lot of similar features (not auto shutoff timer), but if it dies it will be gone forever since Xin has vanished. And, it didn't really sound better than several of my older iBasso amps and I sold mine a long time ago. I had upgraded opamps in my SMIII (AD797) but that wasn't enough to make it worth keeping. Plus it had no DAC.

A used Headstage Lyrix has many of these features, and again no shutoff timer, but it's performance was closer to the level of the Meier Headsix and the DAC was not anything speacial.


----------



## Griffinhart

Hm, hm, hm...
   
  Listening to my XM6 right now (my setup is detailed in my sig. The only detail I left out is the audio player I use: foobar2000). Upgraded to it from an XM5 after only something like 3 months. (Selling that to a friend once he has the money.) Also got a Fireye from a friend.
   
  Maybe I should do a review/comparison over the week, since I'm on spring break? (Definitely not doing one now, since it's 2AM.)
   
  Not that I have any sort of audio experience, mind you. Or knowledge of audio lingo. I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference between the three unless the differences are very stark and obvious...
   
  -- Griffinhart
   
  PS. On the topic of the DAC - foobar2000 apparently thinks that the XM6 can only take 16/44.1. Trying to make it output 24-bit data results in failure. (Specifically, "Unrecoverable playback error: Unsupported stream format: 44100 Hz / 24-bit / 2 channels") Sadness. :<


----------



## HK_sends

griffinhart said:


> Hm, hm, hm...
> 
> Listening to my XM6 right now (my setup is detailed in my sig. The only detail I left out is the audio player I use: foobar2000). Upgraded to it from an XM5 after only something like 3 months. (Selling that to a friend once he has the money.) Also got a Fireye from a friend.
> 
> ...




Audio experience is not required! Just tell us what you think... 

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## flyfish2002

[size=small]Well, I have had the XM6 for about one week now.  Initial impressions are positive.  The following are my thoughts as a newbie in this area having purchased and use only two other mobile amps/DACs:  a Vivid Technologies V1 and a NuForce ICON Mobile. [/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]The XM6 came very well-packaged for shipping and arrived in A-1 condition.  Great care was taken in this regard.  I have never seen/touched a Practical Devices unit, so I was a bit taken aback by the quality of the materials and the workmanship.  Compared to the V1 and the Icon Mobile, the XM6 is in a total different class in build (and price).  The six inch ULTRALINK DISCOVERY mini to mini cable (included as a promo bonus for XM6 purchasers during this launch period) is a well-made cable.  More on the cable later.  [/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]My XM6 had the Texas Instruments BUF634 op-amp upgrade (dual mono) which James is also offering as a promo free during this launch period and the upgrade to the Wolfson 8741 DAC (no promo, but the most recent DAC from Wolfson).  [/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]I have used the XM6 as a headphone amp and a headphone amp/DAC combo.  I have about 40 hours on the unit so far.  [/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]I have taken several walks with a cigar and used the XM6 to amp my Windows 7 Phone (uses Zune player and looks a lot like a Zune HD) and my ER4P IEMs.  The sound was nothing short of stunning compared to the V1 and the ICON Mobile.  The XM6 addressed the leanness of the bass of the ER4P in some of the bass heavy passages and enhanced the already excellent mids and upper end.  Detail was awesome and soundstaging very solid for IEMs.  The human voice and the decay of acoustic instruments were two areas that struck me in particular - never noticed it much with the ER4P and the other two amps.  Volume was never an issue – you can ruin your hearing with the XM6![/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]As a headphone amp/DAC combo, the XM6 shines even more.  Comparisons to the V1 and the ICON Mobile are not fair – ‘nuff said.  Let’s compare the XM6 to my desk top set-up:  NuForce HDP.  If you are not familiar with the HDP, it is a headphone amp, DAC and preamp all in one.  In a very small foot print, it offers the flexibility and quality I need in my office whether I want to listen via speakers (self powered Creative) or headphones (HD650s re-cabled with Silver Dragon V2).  [/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]I felt the XM6 DAC provided a more organic sound, closer to my big rig in the listening room, closer to the real event.  Bass was deep and extended, mids liquid and highs light and airy, but never bright or harsh.  I am a big tubes and vinyl freak, finding SS and digital to be fatiguing over time.  To my surprise, I found the XM6 to have less SS/digital fatigue than the HDP.  The amp section drove both the HD650s and the ER4P flawlessly, but I might give the HDP a slight edge here.  We are splitting hairs, though.[/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]I am also very impressed with the rich features built into the XM6 – multi-hour timer, various freq boosts, able to roll op-amps (though I don't plan to), 75ohm adjustment, crossfeed adjuster, etc., etc., etc.  This is clearly a labor of love on the part of very talented, passionate engineers.  [/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]On another note, the promo bonus cable did not work for me.  While it made a noticeable difference in sonics and was of excellent quality and construction, the six inch cable is slightly larger in circumference than a No. 2 pencil and very stiff.  If I rest the Windows Phone 7 on top of the XM6 (which I would do when carrying the units for a walk or on a trip), the bend in the cable places A LOT of stress on the cable and is not a long-term solution.  I have ordered a mini to min cable from Scott of DofH Audio.  [/size]
[size=small] [/size]
[size=small]You have to place my comments in the perspective of some one who is relatively new to the headphone/portable world and has not heard the vast number of units that other have here on Head-Fi.  I stand on their shoulders.  However, I have been a life long audionut and have taken great care in the set-up of my big rig, so I think I know what an enjoyable listening session can be and what I like.  And I like the XM6.  [/size]


----------



## HK_sends

Excellent impressions! You don't need to have a lot of experience to express what you like. Very informative and well done!

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## iamnotcasesensitive

My first post: Just want to say thank you for all your impressions and reviews, particularly HK Sends' very detailed write up.
   
  Based on these information I have decided to order myself a XM6 as I have a small but rather diverse range of headphones and would like to be able to make adjustments based on each sound signature, (MS-1, DT770 pro, ESW9 + a few IEMs).
   
  Have placed the order a couple of weeks ago now and am hoping to recieve it hopefully in the next few days.
   
  Will post my experience once I have a chance to test it out... after lurking around head-fi for a long time, think its time to give back and share my views


----------



## Armaegis

Awesome. We eagerly await your impressions. I am particularly intrigued since I too have the iBasso D10. Which opamps do you have in your D10?


----------



## iamnotcasesensitive

I'm currently using AD8656 + bypassed buffers. Must say I have not done a lot of opamp rolling and have only got the opamps that were included with the D10. Have you tried others?


----------



## Armaegis

I've gone through a whole ton of opamps... here's my post of opamp rolling: (page 266, post #3984 if the link doesn't go directly)
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/399315/ibasso-d10-updates-1st-page-with-current-opamp-choices-by-hiflight-images-page-1-12-13-14-15-21-71/3975#post_6741581


----------



## iamnotcasesensitive

Thank you armaegis, very informative and I am now trying out ad8565 with lmh6643 after reading your impressions. 

Btw, still haven't received my XM6 yet, even though it was shipped on 12 march  I'm currently living in Hong Kong and usually shipping from US takes around 2 weeks. Wonder why it's taking so long coming from Canada?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





iamnotcasesensitive said:


> Thank you armaegis, very informative and I am now trying out ad8565 with lmh6643 after reading your impressions.
> 
> Btw, still haven't received my XM6 yet, even though it was shipped on 12 march
> 
> ...


 

 Did you mean Feb 12? Because Mar 12 is today...


----------



## iamnotcasesensitive

Yes sorry I meant 12 Feb... Hopefully will get it next week I heard from the post office that there is a long delay due to security checks.


----------



## etys rule

Quote: 





iamnotcasesensitive said:


> Yes sorry I meant 12 Feb... Hopefully will get it next week I heard from the post office that there is a long delay due to security checks.


 


  Any word on the XM6.  Waiting to hear your impressions/thoughts.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## swanlee

Bumping this thread, I've had an XM5 for along time and it is a great portable amp, can't wait to here more about the xm6


----------



## Armaegis

Aside from HK_sends' review, impressions are very few and far between. As far as I can tell, Practical Devices has done almost zero promotion for their new amp, and they were already behind the curve with the likes of RSA and iBasso leading the pack in terms of popularity and publicity. You'd think they would have sent something to Skylab or Headphoneaddict, or to Headfonia since they just did a huge portable amp comparison... but nope, nothing.
   
  Jude's new videocast mentioned later in the thread that they have an XM6 unboxing coming soon, so hopefully they'll have some impressions there.
   
  edit: and then there was that weird business with their official XM6 announcement on headfi. They were offering some special extras for headfi members, and then the entire thread disappeared...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

armaegis said:


> Aside from HK_sends' review, impressions are very few and far between. As far as I can tell, Practical Devices has done almost zero promotion for their new amp, and they were already behind the curve with the likes of RSA and iBasso leading the pack in terms of popularity and publicity. You'd think they would have sent something to Skylab or Headphoneaddict, or to Headfonia since they just did a huge portable amp comparison... but nope, nothing.
> 
> Jude's new videocast mentioned later in the thread that they have an XM6 unboxing coming soon, so hopefully they'll have some impressions there.
> 
> edit: and then there was that weird business with their official XM6 announcement on headfi. They were offering some special extras for headfi members, and then the entire thread disappeared...




I accepted the offer for a review sample in January, but never heard more about it. I love the XM5, and while I rank it on about the level of the 3MOVE I use the XM5 more due to the extra features and improved synergy with LCD-2. The only other battery powered DAC/amp I use much is my D4.


----------



## Armaegis

Have you inquired about it since?


----------



## iamnotcasesensitive

Unfortunately I still haven't received my XM6 yet! Emailed James a couple of days ago again, and this time he sent me a photo of the package (addressed to me) before it was posted - dated 12 Feb. 
   
  I don't understand why its taking so long for it to get from Canadian post to Hong Kong. The Threadless T-shirts I have ordered in the beginning of March arrived last week, took just over 2 weeks from the U.S.
   
  Has anyone else living in Asia received an XM6 yet, and how long did it take to get to you?
   
  Actually, I am also waiting to receive the JMoney pads that were shipped on 9 March... maybe all head-fi related packages take a lot long in the post?


----------



## Armaegis

I've read somewhere that HK shipping/customs has increased in delays significantly in the past several months, and I'm sure the recent earthquake hasn't helped matters. Do you have a tracking number?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Have you inquired about it since?


 


  I don't like bugging people with reminders.  And since my health hasn't been very good lately, I kinda appreciated the time off.


----------



## Armaegis

Hope you're feeling better soon. Still, from what we've seen of PD it seems he's a bit slow at responding to things. Hopefully some more news pops up soon.


----------



## iamnotcasesensitive

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've read somewhere that HK shipping/customs has increased in delays significantly in the past several months, and I'm sure the recent earthquake hasn't helped matters. Do you have a tracking number?


 

 No i don't believe there was a tracking number


----------



## Dobrescu George

would it be able to drive sennheiser hd 800?...  at high volumes?...


----------



## HK_sends

dobrescu george said:


> would it be able to drive sennheiser hd 800?...  at high volumes?...




You would be able to play the HD 800 at high volumes, but a portable amp really doesn't have the power to drive the headphones at their full potential. The sound quality would be lacking compared to a full-size amp. I used to think that if a portable played headphones loud, then it was driving them, but for headphones like the HD 800s, you need more power than a portable can deliver.

I can play my LCD-2 phones loud with my XM6, but the sound is nowhere near what a full-size amp can deliver.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Do you know what the voltage swing (or at least the max voltage output) of the XM6 is? The specs say 18dB gain and up to 1W power, but I wonder about the actual voltage available is.


----------



## HK_sends

armaegis said:


> Do you know what the voltage swing (or at least the max voltage output) of the XM6 is? The specs say 18dB gain and up to 1W power, but I wonder about the actual voltage available is.




I really don't. Actually, I just plug in different headphones, try different settings, and see if I can find a sound I like. Hopefully, someone may have calculated it. Does James list that on the PD website?

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

I looked around but never found it. Do you know what the voltage on the battery/charger is?


----------



## Dobrescu George

9V for the battery... that i read on their page.....
   
  i was curious about how good can x6 drive sennheiser 650.... i mean that are not hd800, but they are prettty good....


----------



## maverickronin

One of you that has it can just fully charge it, turn it on, hit the power button again, and count the flashes like it says in the manual.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, I wonder if it has an internal voltage doubler like the Stepdance.


----------



## HK_sends

8.2 volts according to the on-board blinker. The adapter has 8.4 volt output printed on it's sticker.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## maverickronin

That's two Li-ion cells in that battery pack then.


----------



## HK_sends

maverickronin said:


> That's two Li-ion cells in that battery pack then.




I guess. The way the battery pack is packaged it is hard to tell.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Dobrescu George

still, i do not know about what is greatest headphones that x6 can drive.... i mean the highest that can be driven, and sound at full potential with it....
   
  and can anyone name an full amplifier, around 500$ that to sound the greatest, if x6 is not enought for hd800 or hd650 from sennheiser...


----------



## HK_sends

dobrescu george said:


> still, i do not know about what is greatest headphones that x6 can drive.... i mean the highest that can be driven, and sound at full potential with it....
> 
> and can anyone name an full amplifier, around 500$ that to sound the greatest, if x6 is not enought for hd800 or hd650 from sennheiser...




I happily drive Denon AH-D7000s with the XM6. I also drive Grados (HF-2) with it and really enjoy. Also, IEMs are supposed to be good with it.
I have also listened with Sennheiser HD 598 and PXC 450 headphones and they rock right along.

As for a $500 to drive the HD800 and HD650, check the threads on the Schiit Lyr amp that was just released (no, the name is not a joke). You'll find several references to driving HD650s and HD800s.

Hope that helps...

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, Jude gives his impressions on the XM6 on Head-Fi TV episode 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZCt0Cpcp4w


----------



## HK_sends

armaegis said:


> Hmm, Jude gives his impressions on the XM6 on Head-Fi TV episode 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZCt0Cpcp4w




Cool! I hadn't seen it.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Cool video review... So far, Jude's impressions track with mine, except I didn't have any HD800s to try it with...anyone willing to loan a pair? 

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Well if you'd be so kind to loan me your credit card...


----------



## HK_sends

armaegis said:


> Well if you'd be so kind to loan me your credit card...




Sure! I have one that just expired that I'd be happy to lend you...you could even keep it if you wanted.:veryevil:

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Dobrescu George

ok, schiit lyr amp looks great.... AWESOME... i may buy it.... now, is there any difference between it and valhalla from schiit?... because lyr has only two lamps, and valhalla has 4 lamps.... 
   
  and schiit is enought for lcd-2?.... i mean i just changed my option... hd800 doesn;t sound the same as lcd 2 from what i heard, lcd is better.... and i want the best.... now schiit lyr is enought?.....


----------



## Armaegis

Seriously man, at this rate you're never going to decide. If you're intent on getting "the best", wander over to the high end forum and read up on all the toys there.


----------



## HK_sends

dobrescu george said:


> ok, schiit lyr amp looks great.... AWESOME... i may buy it.... now, is there any difference between it and valhalla from schiit?... because lyr has only two lamps, and valhalla has 4 lamps....
> 
> and schiit is enought for lcd-2?.... i mean i just changed my option... hd800 doesn;t sound the same as lcd 2 from what i heard, lcd is better.... and i want the best.... now schiit lyr is enought?.....




The Lyr was specifically designed to drive headphones like the LCD-2s and HD-5 as well as any others you may wish to use. It is a hybrid amp taking the best characteristics of solid-state and tube driven amps and putting it in one high-powered package. The Valhalla is a straight tube amp but has some amazing characteristics of it's own for some types of headphones. I don't own a Valhalla (I have the Asgard and Lyr) but I have read that it too, is a great amp. I would suggest checking each of the Amp specific threads (both the Valhalla and Lyr have their own) and see what others have to say about the amps with the cans you are considering.

FWIW, I have the LCD-2s, Schiit Lyr, and Cowon J3 as my go-to config. It looks like it will be that way for a very long time (or until the next great toy comes out). Oh, and to keep the thread on track, I still have my XM6! 

Cheers!
-HK sends

P.S. The problem you are going to have is when you ask 25 people what the "best" is, you will get 25 different answers. You have to experiment and discover what's "best" for you. You might not even like what other people consider "best".


----------



## Dobrescu George

yes, indeed... i know... i am just asking if you feel very good about it.... other thing... i do am interested in lcd 2 and lyr togheter, but do they make something like 1500$?.... 
   
  i mean there are a lot of things you can buy for this money...
   
  and the other thing, i do not know about any better toy.... i am just asking for something that will rock for the money.... i do not want anything overpriced... that is the S$it..... and i know that i am not very cool asking so much things, but i want an amp that can drive a good set of cans (hd800 or lcd2) and to it not blow iems (ie8 senn) and to still not blow bad headphones (sony xb700, shure srh 840, sennheiser hd 380).... do you get me?.... and at first i was looking over practical devices xm6.... 
   
  just a little history about my plans fiio e7 -> fiio e7+fiioe9 -> headstage arrog 3g -> practical devices xm6 -> schiit lyr -> practical devices xm6.... i just reverted because i heard that this thing can blow some headphones.... and i do not want to blow anything if someone plugs anything when i am not looking, just to take a listen,.... now i hope i get myself clear.... i would look into something like lyr, but i heard that the lamps must be changet in 5000 hours of listening, and this is around 208,(3) days.... this means that i should get new lamps at every 7-8 months, and if do get them from anywhere out of EUROPE, i must pay some taxes, and i must go to a place that is at 50 miles distance to my town... is not that i wouldn't go, but is pretty stresful if this happens when i have tests period, because i cannot live without music....


----------



## dadab12

How does the XM6 compare to the ibasso's in terms of sound quality and functionality?
  I have pro 900 and I'm looking to equip it with a good portable amp for portability..
  what qould you recommend to these particular headphones? Thank you very much


----------



## HK_sends

dobrescu george said:


> yes, indeed... i know... i am just asking if you feel very good about it.... other thing... i do am interested in lcd 2 and lyr togheter, but do they make something like 1500$?....
> 
> i mean there are a lot of things you can buy for this money...
> 
> ...




I think you'll blow your eardrums long before you blow your phones. It's not just 0-60mph in a slight turn of the knob. Jason (or someone) said they tried Grados on the Lyr with no problem and I have listened to Denon D7000 on the Lyr. Your ears will go pop before the headphones do (can't say the same for IEMs though ).

It's a big chunk of change for these things because you are looking at pretty top-end right out of the gate. And if your music source is good, they will definitely sound top-end. Something to consider is slightly cheaper headphones...read up on the HiFiMan HE-4 headphones (http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=95). I am hearing good things on the forum about those and they are the same price as the Lyr.

The big question about the amps should be: Do you plan to take your music out of the house with you? If you are, then look at a portable...If not, then consider the "Schiity" options.

The music is what matters...

Cheers!
-HK sends

PS - Another thing you can do (if you are still considering the Schiit amps is send an e-mail to Jason Stoddard (sorry Jason, if I butchered your name) and see what he might recommend.

PPS - Schiit Asgard = $249 (I used the Asgard to drive my LCD-2s until Jason released the Lyr and they sounded great.) Check the forums on people's opinions of the Asgard with the HE-4 and other cans. It's a great start. Jason and Mike at Schiit were building amps for a long time before starting some Schiit (I really gotta stop the puns  ). If you want a good portable amp that's cheaper than the XM6, try the XM5 DAC/AMP or XM4 straight amp...You can change the OpAmp chips in those too if you want to customize the sound. Or there is iBasso...


----------



## HK_sends

dadab12 said:


> How does the XM6 compare to the ibasso's in terms of sound quality and functionality?
> I have pro 900 and I'm looking to equip it with a good portable amp for portability..
> what qould you recommend to these particular headphones? Thank you very much




The problem I have in choosing which might be better is the fact that you can customize the sound by changing OpAmps (in both PD's and iBasso's amps). The iBasso D-10 led the XM5 in DAC quality because it used the Wolfson DAC chip and the XM5 didn't. Now, the D-12 uses TWO Wolfson DAC chips, but the XM6 offers the choice of newer (and better?) Wolfson DAC chips. The problem is, where is the point of diminishing returns? I have the original Wolfson 8740 in my XM6 and it rocks along just fine. Do I need two DACs or an 8741? (The gadget phreak in me says YES!!)

The extra bass/treble boost settings, crossfeed and gain boost have definitely come in handy for me when I use more higher-end headphones with my XM6 (i.e. LCD-2s) and the iBasso doesn't offer all those options (except the gain). But it's a matter of taste.

As for the Pro 900 (you are talking Ultrasone?), I had a pair (and 750s as well) and the XM6 sounded excellent with them. I got rid of them for comfort reasons (I have really big ears).
A Disclaimer though: I rolled my OpAmps and Buffer chips to find the sound I liked with them, so YMMV.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## dadab12

Thank you very much for the informative response.
  I'm looking for something that offers a good performance to price ratio obiously, Do you recommend the XM6 as the most recommended in that price range? Have you tried any RSA products? I know my options though, I'm contemplating between ibasso's, PD and RSA.. nothing else comes to my mind. 
  The 71A looks very appealing but looks kinda big for a portable device isn't it?
  Is it neccasary for a portable device to be amp and dac if I use it with a dap? can it override the DAP's DAC?
  anyways' it's not an easy decision for me and i'm really looking for the most input here. sorry for the trouble ..
   
  Thank you very much


----------



## HK_sends

dadab12 said:


> Thank you very much for the informative response.
> I'm looking for something that offers a good performance to price ratio obiously, Do you recommend the XM6 as the most recommended in that price range? Have you tried any RSA products? I know my options though, I'm contemplating between ibasso's, PD and RSA.. nothing else comes to my mind.
> The 71A looks very appealing but looks kinda big for a portable device isn't it?
> Is it neccasary for a portable device to be amp and dac if I use it with a dap? can it override the DAP's DAC?
> ...




No trouble at all. I had the RSA SR-71A and the Mustang...I had the Mustang the longest. Bottom line: RSA make some outstanding amps and I truly believe you get what you pay for. The Mustang had a sound signature that matured over hundreds of hours and I honestly think it was still maturing when I sold it. I used the Mustang with Grados (several models to include the HF-2), Denons (Markl-modded AH D2000 and stock AH D7000). I didn't have the SR-71A as long because I was trying to use it for Beyerdynamic DT-880s and AKG 701s...not quite the types of phones you want to hook to a portable. I really think If I used more compatible cans like the Grados or Sennheisers, I might have kept it longer. It is a bigger portable but not huge (the Mustang is so small, I always was afraid I'd lose it).

The one disadvantage to the RSA Amps is they don't have on-board DACs (if you really wanted that) and you cannot change the OpAmps (but with the RSA amps, why would you want to?)
I like the XM6 because I can open it up, change some chips and viola, you have a different sounding amp.

Now between the iBasso and the Practical Devices, I also had the iBasso D-10 and used HiFlight's "Topkit" custom OpAmp set. I liked it a lot but the volume level seemed a little weak. I read that the D-12 fixed that, but since I already had the XM6, I didn't feel like I needed to get the D-12.

That's been my experience. Good luck on yours (as long as you post your impressions). 

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

dadab12 said:


> Is it neccasary for a portable device to be amp and dac if I use it with a dap? can it override the DAP's DAC?
> anyways' it's not an easy decision for me and i'm really looking for the most input here. sorry for the trouble ..
> 
> Thank you very much




Sorry, I missed this part of your question. Absolutely not, you don't need a DAC with a DAP. Most of the DAPs don't have a way to bypass their on-board DACs. There was one a while back that isn't being made anymore as well as some newer DAPs from Chinese maker HiFiMan, but your typical main stream DAP doesn't. Now, DACs are typically used for plugging into laptops via USB or even optical (did you know that your average newer laptop's headphone out plug has a digital optical out as well?) in order to bypass the on-board sound. You need a special but fairly cheap plug for it (and a optical cable). But most of the portable DAC/Amps are fed by USB (there's an area where the iBasso is better than the Practical Devices...The D-10 and D-12 have optical input for their DAC while the XM5 and XM6 are USB only.

So, unless you have a DAP with a digital out or a laptop that you want to improve the sound, then no, you don't need a DAC.

Whew! Did that muddy up the water a bit? 

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## maverickronin

I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy one of these as soon as I get my tax refund.  I hope the free bonuses last until then...


----------



## HK_sends

maverickronin said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy one of these as soon as I get my tax refund.  I hope the free bonuses last until then...




James has always offered the interconnect cable with his amps. Not sure about the other bonuses though.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> James has always offered the interconnect cable with his amps. Not sure about the other bonuses though.


 

 I'm more interested in the free buffer chips, free shipping, and free black case.  I'll probably be making a new mini-mini IC myself so its exactly the right length.


----------



## Dobrescu George

hm.... i am considering this versus schiit lyr... is the fight fair between them?....


----------



## Armaegis

They are completely different products... one is a very high powered desktop amp only, the other is the most versatile portable dac/amp (that I am aware of). Of course the Lyr puts out more power, but the XM6 is no slouch and according to specs is one of the more powerful portables I've seen, lagging behind only the SR-71B and PB2.


----------



## dadab12

Thanks again mate 
  I'm really leaning toward the XM6 as it offers the dac that can be beneficial if I buy a laptop, or decide to have a desk job.
  it's a better investment right?
  and I like all the options it has, the adjustments. I like it alot..
  but 400$ shipping excluded is alot.. the question is, does it worth it? I mean, maybe there are better options for less? eh I'm confused again. 
  You are very helpful and you write well informed responses and I greatly appreciate your help.
  I'm sorry if my writing is alittle bit scattered as this is my second language ..
  and I will write impressions when I experience the chosen product, no doubt mate.
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Armaegis

p.s. it's free shipping


----------



## dadab12

for international customers too?


----------



## Armaegis

Free shipping everywhere except Italy/Israel.


----------



## dadab12

unlucky me, I'm from Israel  haha, oh well. Maybe I should relocate to USA


----------



## Armaegis

I just checked shipping rates for Canada --> Israel... yikes, $26 is actually a pretty good deal. The cheapest rates I can find conservatively are at least $40.


----------



## HK_sends

dadab12 said:


> Thanks again mate
> I'm really leaning toward the XM6 as it offers the dac that can be beneficial if I buy a laptop, or decide to have a desk job.
> it's a better investment right?
> and I like all the options it has, the adjustments. I like it alot..
> ...




Believe me, you aren't bothering me, that's what these forums are for. Head-Fi is a good place to ask questions whether you are new to being a "headphile" or an old pro.

There are other options out there, I am sure, but I only have real experience with Practical Devices and iBasso. Both companies offer really great amps and DAC/amps. I do think that for what I need, the XM6 is worth the price. However, if money is a concern for you (as it is for everybody), look at this: http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=63 or any of the Amps or DAC/Amp from there.
The D-12 is pretty popular and well priced. Also, there are other options on the site that are cheaper. For DAC/Amps from other companies, you'll have to check other threads on the forum because I have no experience with those. A great place to look is Skylab's Amp review thread...he has lots of amp reviews including the D-12.

I hope this helps.

Cheers!
-HK sends

P.S. The iBasso D-10 is $40 cheaper than the D-12.


----------



## HK_sends

I'm not sure I should say this on this thread, but if I didn't have the XM6, I would get the D-12. But that's just me and, of course, YMMV.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> I'm not sure I should say this on this thread, but if I didn't have the XM6, I would get the D-12. But that's just me and, of course, YMMV.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My main concern would be the D12 runs on 5v not 8.4v lithium, and wont be as powerful.  My 5v iBasso D10 is not as powerful as my XM5 or D4 that use re-chargeable 9v batteries.  And, the XM6 has more features.  I'd guess that the DAC should be fairly close.


----------



## HK_sends

headphoneaddict said:


> My main concern would be the D12 runs on 5v not 8.4v lithium, and wont be as powerful.  My 5v iBasso D10 is not as powerful as my XM5 or D4 that use re-chargeable 9v batteries.  And, the XM6 has more features.  I'd guess that the DAC should be fairly close.




Ah, I didn't even consider the power. I was thinking more of economics as the iBasso line is cheaper. No, I have absolutely no regrets with the XM6 and you are right, the features are worth it. dadab12 has been a bit concerned over price vs features (and shipping costs), and I was trying to offer some cheaper alternatives. If he wasn't as concerned about the DAC, I would have suggested the XM5 as it offers almost as many features.

Cheers!
-HK sends

P.S. - I would have gotten the D-12 for it's OpAmp rolling ability but I would definitely have missed the Practical Devices features.


----------



## dadab12

Hmm, It's a tough decision.. I really don't know what to pick at the moment.


----------



## JIGF

Has there been comparisons of the XM16 to the D12?


----------



## Armaegis

It seems shipping from Canada/US to Israel is quite high. Is it any better receiving from Europe or Asia?


----------



## dadab12

no, the shipping costs to Israel is INSANE. I'm about to order a 520 euro product and the shipping alone to Israel just by USPS international economy is 82$. it's crazy. not including the vat when it arrives to Israel.


----------



## HK_sends

jigf said:


> Has there been comparisons of the XM16 to the D12?




Not that I have seen yet. But Headphoneaddict did bring up a good point about power. Three more volts doesn't sound like much unless you are trying to drive more demanding cans. Also, the XM6 features are pretty handy.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

dadab12 said:


> no, the shipping costs to Israel is INSANE. I'm about to order a 520 euro product and the shipping alone to Israel just by USPS international economy is 82$. it's crazy. not including the vat when it arrives to Israel.




I'm not trying to suggest getting around things, but do you know someone in Canada, the US, or somewhere you could have the XM6 shipped for free...and then they could ship to you for cheaper?

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was thinking of offering that to him, but after I looked it up it really isn't and cheaper. The price of the XM6 must already absorb some of the shipping cost (so it isn't really "free" shipping), with the extra tacked on for Italy/Israel. I looked into shipping rates with estimated box sizes, and the cheapest was still about $40 with tracking and insurance (though I was being conservative with shipping box size and weight).


----------



## HK_sends

armaegis said:


> I was thinking of offering that to him, but after I looked it up it really isn't and cheaper. The price of the XM6 must already absorb some of the shipping cost (so it isn't really "free" shipping), with the extra tacked on for Italy/Israel. I looked into shipping rates with estimated box sizes, and the cheapest was still about $40 with tracking and insurance (though I was being conservative with shipping box size and weight).




Ouch! Yes, I can see why that isn't any better. I can't speak for shipping to Israel but I have shipped headphones to Australia and it definitely wasn't cheap. That's one of the reasons why I was suggesting some of the iBasso options earlier. They are less expensive to buy and I figured that shipping out of China/Hong Kong might be less expensive as well.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## mark2410

gaa, i hate this thread
   
   
  i want an XM6 but havent had a chance to listen the my XM5 in so long i think ive forgotten what it sounds like


----------



## HK_sends

mark2410 said:


> gaa, i hate this thread
> 
> 
> i want an XM6 but havent had a chance to listen the my XM5 in so long i think ive forgotten what it sounds like




Sorry! 

The XM5 sounds like the XM6 (provided the OpAmps and Buffers are configured identically), but with a lesser quality DAC. SO...get the XM6, configure the amp the same as your XM5, and don't use the DAC...then you'll remember what your XM5 sounds like. :veryevil:

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## mark2410

you are eeeeeeevvvvvviiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllll
   
  i think my wallets mulling over taking a hit out on you


----------



## HK_sends

Just trying to be helpful! 

Cheers!
-HK sends

P.S. Putting a hit out on me won't help your wallet...if I go, my XM6 goes too...


----------



## mark2410




----------



## Armaegis

I want to know if the XM6 uses a voltage doubler inside (like on the Stepdance, and I think the arrow?). It's pushing a gain of +18dB which I believe is an 8x voltage gain (simplfied assumptions of course), which is a lot to ask of a 9V power supply.
   
  By comparison, my D10 on high gain is +10dB (approx 3x voltage gain) and with the knob cranked starts to clip a bit on heavy songs, and that's on a 5V usb power supply.


----------



## HK_sends

mark2410 said:


>




Actually, I was hoping you might get an XM6 with the upgraded DAC option...I am really interested in the difference between the Wolfson chips and if it is really noticeable on the XM6.

...Not that I am encouraging you or anything 

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## dadab12

this thread is fun! alot of helpful information no doubt you guys do a marvelous job!


----------



## HK_sends

dadab12 said:


> this thread is fun! alot of helpful information no doubt you guys do a marvelous job!




You've got to have fun with your hobbies (or obsessions, if some of the threads in this forum are to be believed). It helps keep people interested and engaged...and even provides a nugget or two of good information. I'm just happy to help (or inadvertently hinder) in any way I can.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Dobrescu George

so xm 6 is the greatest.... from what i have been reading by now.... a question.... 
   
  is it able to drive sennheiser hd 650and akg k701 at the best?.....


----------



## flyfish2002

I have a XM6/ER4P with APS re-cable for my portable rig and a NuForce HDP/HD650 with Moon Audio Silver Dragon re-cable for my desk top rig. 
   
  I have to tell you, I have been listening to the XM6 on my desk top rig with the HD650s alot lately - the HDP is not getting much attention.   The amps are fairly similar with a slight edge to the HDP, but the DACs are no comparison.  I give the the nod to the XM6.  No problems driving the HD650s with the XM6 at all. 
   
  If I did not need the analog out of the HDP for my desk top speakers, I might just sell it to a good home here on Head-Fi.
   
  My two cents.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





flyfish2002 said:


> If I did not need the analog out of the HDP for my desk top speakers, I might just sell it to a good home here on Head-Fi.


 

 The XM6 has an line out, but you'll need to make the plug for it yourself or wait until they put one up for sale on the PD website.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

My understanding is the XM5 amp section is nearly the same as the XM6 amp section, and the XM5 does fit into my "top tier" headphone amp list (along with 3MOVE, D4, D10, Pico, Predator, Protector, P-51, Stepdance, SR-71b, etc).  However, I do find the HDP has noticeably more power than any portable except the SR-71b, and it can drive the HD600, LA7000 and HE-5 LE more authoritatively than my XM5.  On the other hand, the XM5 is just as good or better than HDP with LCD-2 (in fact the XM5 is my favorite portable with LCD-2, but I don't have a balanced cable to see if the SR-71b can take that spot).  
   
  So it's not surprising that the HDP can drive the HE-6 better than any portable except my SR-71b, which the XM5 or even the balanced Protector can't do.  So, if power is a concern most portables can't match the desktop amps there.  In addition to that, with a new 15v Sigma 11 PSU the HDP has been taken to a new level and is only slightly behind my $800 DACmini now.  The only portable that can compete with it after the S11 PSU upgrade is my balanced SR-71b, and only in balanced mode, not single ended.  Of course until I have an XM6 I can't compare the DAC sections, but I find the HDP DAC via RCA-out to be slightly better than my Pico DAC-only RCA-out when fed into a good amp.  I expect the XM6 DAC to be competitive with the Pico DAC based on the components and design, which is certainly a big step up from the DAC in the XM5.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  now if only  practical devices were so eager to hear my thoughts on it and send me one, amazon keeps stealing all my money


----------



## maverickronin

I took the plunge and ordered one.  Black, WM8740, a set of AD8065s along with the free BUF634s, and an extra power adapter.  If all goes according to plan I may have some impressions by next week.  If this does well enough with my modded T50RPs it may replace not just my portable amp (Headroom Total Bithead) but my desktop DAC/amp combo (Maverick D1) as well.
   
  Anyone here tried DIY electroplating before?  I think I'm going to try digging up a real silver dollar or something and electroplate some paper clips to make a plug for the aux connector on the back with the line out.


----------



## Armaegis

Why not email PD and find out what kind of connector to use rather than shove paper clips in there? (or see if he already has some connectors he could send you).
   
  I'm curious, what made you choose the 8065 over the other options?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Why not email PD and find out what kind of connector to use rather than shove paper clips in there? (or see if he already has some connectors he could send you).
> 
> I'm curious, what made you choose the 8065 over the other options?


 
  1. Its not some stupidly small hard to fabricate sort of thing.  You just need something conductive of about the right size and stiffness, and I don't have any solid core wire either and I'm hoping to do this on the (very) cheap, using only parts already on hand.  I'm also planning to actually cut them to the proper length and mold them into a plug with some hot glue and make a docking station with the spare power adapter, not just stick them in there individually every time I bring it home or something.  I didn't really think to ask him if he has any spare connectors he'd be willing to send me though.  Its worth a try.
   
  2.  I went with the AD8065 and BUF634 partially because HPA said he liked that combo in his XM5 and partially because the T50RPs will likely sound better with all the power they can get and I know that the BUF634s are good for a lot of power.  The BUF634s were used in the Meier Concerto as well, which speaks to their pedigree.


----------



## Armaegis

I think the 8397 actually put out more power than the BUF don't they?


----------



## maverickronin

Does it?  That would be surprising.  Maybe I should have looked up the data sheets first.


----------



## Armaegis

BUF634 puts out 250mA (in addition to whatever the opamp puts out assuming they're tied together that way). The AD8397 puts out 310mA all by itself as it has a built in buffer.
   
  In terms of raw power, I was just going by the XM6 battery specs which show the AD8397 to have the shortest life, so I assumed it puts out the most juice. There's probably other factors though.


----------



## Griffinhart

I've a WM8741 and BUF634s in my XM6. Don't have any other amps to really compare it to/against (my old XM5 is now in the hands of a friend, and my Fireye II is still being borrowed by my roommate), but it powers my DT770/600 ohm Premiums better than either my on-board or internal soundcards ("internal" being the ASUS Xonar Essence ST that I've removed from my machine a few months ago, as of now... I should probably put it up on the FS forums, huh?).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## maverickronin

I'm not an EE, but if I'm reading the specs right the BUF634s should have more output current than the AD8397s at the 8.4 volts the batteries supply.  The BUF634s also seem  to keep output current up better as voltage sags than the AD8397.  Its hard to tell since the data sheets aren't exhaustive and don't both have the same measurements.  If I'm reading this correctly the AD8397 only has 310ma of output current at 24V and 250ma at 10v but the BUF634 keeps a much more constant output current as voltage declines.  250ma also seems to be the maximum continuous level that the manufacturer deems safe.  It doesn't auto-shutdown till 350ma.  Since this is audio, only transients will need that power and it would seem to give higher peak output than the AD8397.
   
  When I get mine I'll poke around with my multimeter and see if there's a rail splitter or multiplier in there which would screw with my assumptions.


----------



## maverickronin

I guess its already to late to ask to throw in a connector.  I got an email at 8 this morning saying its already been shipped.  The web site says its usually 72 hours since the have to build it but I guess they already have a bunch with the WM8740 since its the standard.
   
  At least I should get it soon since they seem to be out of Toronto and that's pretty close to the border.


----------



## HK_sends

maverickronin said:


> I guess its already to late to ask to throw in a connector.  I got an email at 8 this morning saying its already been shipped.  The web site says its usually 72 hours since the have to build it but I guess they already have a bunch with the WM8740 since its the standard.
> 
> At least I should get it soon since they seem to be out of Toronto and that's pretty close to the border.




If you are talking about a connector for the aux socket, he didn't offer one last time I checked. You can get the jump and download the manual from the PD site.
[EDIT] - I thought the manual had some suggestions for using the Aux socket but I was mistaken...it only offers the pin-out for the various control features...sorry. 

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## maverickronin

I was planning to build one myself from scratch using the pinout in the manual but Armaegis (I think) suggested I ask if they had any plain connectors, not a full breakout cable, to use instead of making my own connector.


----------



## Armaegis

I wonder if anyone will ever go for the middle ground 8742 option.


----------



## HK_sends

maverickronin said:


> I was planning to build one myself from scratch using the pinout in the manual but Armaegis (I think) suggested I ask if they had any plain connectors, not a full breakout cable, to use instead of making my own connector.




The pin holes look to take the same size pins as motherboard or computer connector sockets...maybe you can find a male 8-pin connector from an electronics store that might do the trick. Another idea is trying to find individual jumper pins that might fit.

Good luck...
-HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

armaegis said:


> I wonder if anyone will ever go for the middle ground 8742 option.




I just wish I knew the differences between the three. Are they that different? Can you hear the difference?

Inquiring minds...
-HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If PD doesn't offer the part, can he at least say what connector it is?
   


  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ignoring all the other doohickies...
 It's an extra $20 to go to the 8742 and increased SNR from 120 to 126. (and THD is worse?)
  From there, another $22 to get 8741 and increase SNR from 126 to 128.
   
  At any rate, this is all beyond the threshold of human hearing anyways. I'm sure people will pick the 8741 simply because it has the "best" numbers. I've read in a couple spots on the forums that some designers prefer the sound of the 8742 over the 8741. *shrug*


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I wonder if anyone will ever go for the middle ground 8742 option.


 

 I don't really see the point to the 8741 or 8742 in a DAC that only takes 16 bit input.  All 3 have better specs than 16 bit audio can deliver and that's the highest digital input it can take because of the USB chip.  The upsampler can mitigate jitter from poor and overworked USB connections (like my PC at work, which I'll use this on a lot, which is how I managed to rationalize getting the XM6 over the XM5) but it can't add any quality to the signal that isn't already there.  The 8740 already has lower noise (120dB SNR) and lower  distortion (-104dB THD) than the dynamic range of 16 bit audio (96dB).  The 8740 has a slightly lower SNR than the other two but it also has a slightly lower THD.  Since most of the stuff I listen to is loudness war-ed I'll take lower distortion over a lower noise floor, especially if its cheaper.
   
  As you can see, I spend way too much time trying to rationalize this crap.
   
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> The pin holes look to take the same size pins as motherboard or computer connector sockets...maybe you can find a male 8-pin connector from an electronics store that might do the trick. Another idea is trying to find individual jumper pins that might fit.


 
   
  It looks like some kind of molex connector to me too, but I don't think an 8 pin connector is all that common.  That means I probably won't be able to find one at a local brick and mortar and would likely have to order a bunch online (because they might not sell them individually) and/or pay through the nose for shipping for just a few grams of plastic.
   
  I hate ordering tiny parts online for that reason.  One place I ordered an opamp from had FedEx ground as their cheapest option and FedEx 2 day for about a dollar more.  I chose the 2 day for $10 or so but then they took a week and a half to charge my credit card.  An HD580 headband cushion I ordered from Sennheiser to make my modded T50RPs more comfy was the same way.  It was about $8 for the cushion and $8 for shipping.  It showed up like 3 weeks later in a bubble mailer marked for $1.39.  In the grand scheme of things its not a ton of money, but it irks me to no end.  I'd rather "overpay" in a physical store because at least they use that markup on overhead.  Online, its just gravy...


----------



## HK_sends

maverickronin said:


> I hate ordering tiny parts online for that reason.  One place I ordered an opamp from had FedEx ground as their cheapest option and FedEx 2 day for about a dollar more.  I chose the 2 day for $10 or so but then they took a week and a half to charge my credit card.  An HD580 headband cushion I ordered from Sennheiser to make my modded T50RPs more comfy was the same way.  It was about $8 for the cushion and $8 for shipping.  It showed up like 3 weeks later in a bubble mailer marked for $1.39.  In the grand scheme of things its not a ton of money, but it irks me to no end.  I'd rather "overpay" in a physical store because at least they use that markup on overhead.  Online, its just gravy...




Another option is to strip pins from old computer parts...if you know someone with old, oudated computer parts, you might find something that suits your needs. Are there any computer stores that have a clearance bin for old circuit cards? Just a thought...

Cheers!
-HK sends

P.S. - I suggested to James a while back that his next DAC/Amp should sport a optical input along with the USB (a la iBasso D-10/12)...to make the best use of the Wolfson DACs


----------



## maverickronin

Are there any computer components that use or used that 8 pin molex?  I build my desktop PCs from parts but I don't remember seeing that connector anywhere.


----------



## HK_sends

maverickronin said:


> Are there any computer components that use or used that 8 pin molex?  I build my desktop PCs from parts but I don't remember seeing that connector anywhere.




No, not a connector but the jumper pins on a motherboard or other circuit card look the right size. You could pull those and solder some wire to each of them.

It might not work, but it was a thought.

V/R,
-HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

That's the thing I noticed about the XM6 aux port, it doesn't have an obvious connector that will fit. It looks like you really do just need jumper pins (or similar). How awkward. I wonder why he didn't use something a little more standard.


----------



## HK_sends

armaegis said:


> That's the thing I noticed about the XM6 aux port, it doesn't have an obvious connector that will fit. It looks like you really do just need jumper pins (or similar). How awkward. I wonder why he didn't use something a little more standard.




Yeah, like you said...at least offer a compatible plug for the socket that could be wired by DIY'ers.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> No, not a connector but the jumper pins on a motherboard or other circuit card look the right size. You could pull those and solder some wire to each of them.


 
   
  Thanks.  That's a good idea. I've got a few dead and/or obsolete pieces of equipment around here to check out.


----------



## Armaegis

If wonder if PD will ever develop a "slim" amp or dac/amp.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I don't really see the point to the 8741 or 8742 in a DAC that only takes 16 bit input.  All 3 have better specs than 16 bit audio can deliver and that's the highest digital input it can take because of the USB chip.  The upsampler can mitigate jitter from poor and overworked USB connections (like my PC at work, which I'll use this on a lot, which is how I managed to rationalize getting the XM6 over the XM5) but it can't add any quality to the signal that isn't already there.  The 8740 already has lower noise (120dB SNR) and lower  distortion (-104dB THD) than the dynamic range of 16 bit audio (96dB).  The 8740 has a slightly lower SNR than the other two but it also has a slightly lower THD.  Since most of the stuff I listen to is loudness war-ed I'll take lower distortion over a lower noise floor, especially if its cheaper.


 
  I wonder if anyone has tried and compare the different Dacs 8740, 8742, and 8741.  I know the above argument but if they don't make any difference in sound, why does PD offer them as an option.  They must have heard something different.  May be PD should chime in and let us know what the differences are.  Where is James Forest?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried and compare the different Dacs 8740, 8742, and 8741.  I know the above argument but if they don't make any difference in sound, why does PD offer them as an option.  They must have heard something different.  May be PD should chime in and let us know what the differences are.  Where is James Forest?


 

 They're probably just an option because many people in this hobby love to tweak and customize.


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe there's a sonic difference between the chips? (ignoring the bitrate etc capabilities which are wasted)
   
  Or maybe it's just there because PD knows people will spend money for it.


----------



## maverickronin

They do measure slightly differently.  The real question how much of it is audible.


----------



## Jalo

I know the WM8741 is the top of the line and I understand because of the USB input that limits the resolution to 16/44/48.  But like Armaegis said, could there be other benefit to the 8741 over the 8740 and 8742 like different opamps have different sound character?  May be it has better transparency, more natural, closer to the music, better high end, tighter bass etc?  Just wonder.  But because of the fact that the XM6 can use the top of the line wolfson DAC, it does have something over the other DAC/amps that PD should brag about.  But the customers need to know what are the benefits.


----------



## Jalo

Also, HK_Sends in his review, he did not talk about the Xfeed, bass, treble buttons and how good they are.  Has any one played with those buttons?


----------



## HK_sends

jalo said:


> Also, HK_Sends in his review, he did not talk about the Xfeed, bass, treble buttons and how good they are.  Has any one played with those buttons?



The problem with accurately reviewing the effects of the cross-feed, bass, and treble boost was how could I adequately describe them? However, if you re-look at the review, I do mention their effects on the sound such as the treble boost making the sound appear more rounded out and the bass providing a good punch without mud...at least I *thought* I wrote that...

Cheers!
-HK sends

P.S. - The video review Jude did a week or so ago does address those features better than I (think) I did...
P.P.S. - At the time of the review, James at Practical Devices wasn't offering DAC upgrades or I certainly would have gotten one (for no other reason than it was an upgrade option  )


----------



## Jalo

HK, Thanks for the info.  Have you compared the XM6 to any of the amps in Sky's list or any of the common ones like RSA, Pico, ibasso etc.


----------



## HK_sends

jalo said:


> I know the WM8741 is the top of the line and I understand because of the USB input that limits the resolution to 16/44/48.  But like Armaegis said, could there be other benefit to the 8741 over the 8740 and 8742 like different opamps have different sound character?  May be it has better transparency, more natural, closer to the music, better high end, tighter bass etc?  Just wonder.  But because of the fact that the XM6 can use the top of the line wolfson DAC, it does have something over the other DAC/amps that PD should brag about.  But the customers need to know what are the benefits.




I agree. The differences need to be spelled out somewhere that customers can see and make a choice from.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

jalo said:


> HK, Thanks for the info.  Have you compared the XM6 to any of the amps in Sky's list or any of the common ones like RSA, Pico, ibasso etc.




I was in the process of thinning my portable amp collection at the time, so the only amps I could compare to were the RSA Mustang and the PD XM5. The Mustang is a fantastic amp that is well worth the money...if you are willing to invest hundreds (really) of hours in the sound quality evolving. Don't get me wrong...it sounds fantastic out of the box, but there is a slow subtle improvement in sound over a long period of time. The disadvantages of the Mustang to the XM6 are that it is expensive (but worth it); it's an amp-only solution; it doesn't include any of the sound changing features of the XM6 (it does have a three position gain switch); and finally, due to it's small size, it didn't seem to offer the power to the headphones that the XM6 does (especially with the BUF634 chips in). However, for what it is, it is an excellent amp and one I owned the longest.

The only real difference in the sounds of an equally configured XM5 and XM6 are on the DAC end.

All IMHO and YMMV! 

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Jalo

Yep, I know what you mean.  I had the Mustang for over two years also and hate to let it go.  I was going to keep it but just having to many amps around.  Predator, SR71a, Mustang, Protector, all gone now in the last few months but they are all great amps and worth keeping.  Thanks again, HK_Received


----------



## HK_sends

jalo said:


> Yep, I know what you mean.  I had the Mustang for over two years also and hate to let it go.  I was going to keep it but just having to many amps around.  Predator, SR71a, Mustang, Protector, all gone now in the last few months but they are all great amps and worth keeping.  Thanks again, HK_Received


----------



## ansmi

Just order a XM6 last night.
  Today morning it's shipped already.
  James replied email pretty quickly! good service
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  can't wait to get it!


----------



## maverickronin

I just got mine today. I've been listening to it for a few hours so far and I'm really liking it.

The crossfeed is great. Its stronger than on my Total Bithead. The XM6 moves the soundstage more forward while the Bithead's is almost unnoticeable on a lot of modern rock/pop without much too far out to the sides. Either is enough to keep me from getting a headache over long listening sessions, which is what I really need it for, though I prefer what the XM6s does for the imaging and placement. Its still a lot more subtle than a full blown HRTF algorithm, but I like it a lot so far. I haven't played with the bass/treble boosts much except to verify that they work.

It does have too much gain to use my SE530s (119dB/mW) from the DAC input without using digital volume control on the computer but I expected that from the specs. The background hiss with the SE530s is pretty quiet and its dead silent if with the 75 ohm button engaged. It doesn't seem to screw with the crossover or anything but I'll have to check it out with some pink noise and my SPL meter to be sure.

The other pair of 'phones I've tried it with so far are my modded T50RPs and they sound great as well. I'm not sure I want to start making grand sweeping statements about SQ, but so far it seems exceptionally clear and well extended. I'll have to do some level matched A/B tests before making any more pronouncements.


----------



## maverickronin

Also the adjustable crossfeed is great when I'm listening crapilly recorded lectures on youtube. A disturbing number only have sound on one channel but with the XM6 I can mix it mono. Problem solved!


----------



## ultrarider

Ordered mine over the weekend. Got the shipping email on Monday morning. I'm assuming it'll take a few weeks to get here?
   
  Anyway, moving up from a HeadRoom Total Bithead. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Armaegis

His site says 2-5 business days for shipping.


----------



## Del Griffith

Got mine a month or so ago. Same Monday ship email..I'm in Michigan U.S....had it by Friday or Saturday same week. Hopefully you will have the same luck. Liking mine a whole lot..not using the dac at all yet just with my ipod touch..lovin the combo with my w4. Good luck.
  
  Quote: 





ultrarider said:


> Ordered mine over the weekend. Got the shipping email on Monday morning. I'm assuming it'll take a few weeks to get here?
> 
> Anyway, moving up from a HeadRoom Total Bithead. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> The only real difference in the sounds of an equally configured XM5 and XM6 are on the DAC end.
> 
> All IMHO and YMMV!
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm - my mileage had better NOT vary, or I will be throwing money away on the XM5 
   
  Seriously, I have no immediate need for a USB DAC beyond my MSII - the XM5 makes a lot of sense. I am normally wary of 'Bass Boost' on an amp, but from all reports it has been very well implemented on the XM5/XM6.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


estreeter said:


> Hmm - my mileage had better NOT vary, or I will be throwing money away on the XM5
> 
> Seriously, I have no immediate need for a USB DAC beyond my MSII - the XM5 makes a lot of sense. I am normally wary of 'Bass Boost' on an amp, but from all reports it has been very well implemented on the XM5/XM6.


 
  Let's just say it's my standard disclaimer when offering subjective impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That way, if you say your experience was different, I have an out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
  -HK sends


----------



## estreeter

Dont sweat it - after realising that the ($140 delivered..) E9 is better than any of the portable amps I have owned, its all diminishing returns from here on. Ah, the humanity


----------



## Chronos29

Just wanted to say I've been using this new toy for a couple days now and It's absolute bliss with my Grado's or Beyers. 
   
  It's got enough features to really let you sculpt your own sound even if you're going into an ipod. 
   
  Provides excellent sound quality when used as a DAC as well!
   
   
  I'll post some good pics when I get around to taking some. =)
   
   
  Don't hesitate to pull the trigger in my opinion.
   
  Drives my 32 ohm cans and my 250's both beautifully. (range is 17-600 I believe) 
   
   
  If you have questions I can try to answer them =D


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





chronos29 said:


> Drives my 32 ohm cans and my 250's both beautifully. (range is 17-600 I believe)
> 
> 
> If you have questions I can try to answer them =D


 
   
  Excellent - great to get feedback from someone who isnt trying to drive the HiFiMan orthos from a portable amp. As much as I hate to admit it, Jude's video review did get me thinking about the PD amps.


----------



## Armaegis

edit


----------



## estreeter

Is the amp section in the XM5/XM6 identical to the XM4 ? I didnt think that was the case. Skylab didnt seem too impressed with the XM4 - happy to hear from others on this.


----------



## Armaegis

I believe Headphoneaddict prefers the amp section over the dac section of the XM5, and rates the amp section quite highly.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


estreeter said:


> Is the amp section in the XM5/XM6 identical to the XM4 ? I didnt think that was the case. Skylab didnt seem too impressed with the XM4 - happy to hear from others on this.


 
  The XM5 and 6 amp sections appear to be similar, but the XM4's amp section is definitely different; using one dual-channel OpAmp (and no buffer chips) as opposed to two single-channel OpAmps and two buffer chips.
  The XM5/6 amp section is a big step up from the XM4.
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends
  

  XM4 Internals
   

  XM5 Internals
   

  XM6 Internals
   
  (Pictures courtesy of Practical Devices Website)


----------



## vandaven

started a new thread in regards to samplerate / bit-depths limitations, would be great to get some answers:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/553695/practical-devices-xm6-bit-depth-and-samplerate-limitations#post_7466381
   
  thanks


----------



## estreeter

Thanks HK_Sends - a picture does tell a thousand words, and we can all expect Armaegis to offer a sincere apology for misleading younger Head-Fiers


----------



## Armaegis

Glad to be proven wrong. I'll even edit out my earlier post.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





chronos29 said:


> Drives my 32 ohm cans and my 250's both beautifully. (range is 17-600 I believe)


 


 Indeed. It plays very well with my BeyerDynamic DT770/600 ohms and my AKG K02s (though I tend to turn on the +75ohm switch since the XM6 is pretty loud and the 702s are more sensitive than the DT770s to volume).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


estreeter said:


> Thanks HK_Sends - a picture does tell a thousand words, and we can all expect Armaegis to offer a sincere apology for misleading younger Head-Fiers


 
  That really wasn't my intention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had an XM4 and it was a good amp, but the XM5's amp was a significant step up...and the XM6 is as good...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> That really wasn't my intention.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Practical Devices should start paying you a commission, HK_Sends ! Or should I say 'HK_Sells' ?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Glad to be proven wrong. I'll even edit out my earlier post.


 


  Relax, Armaegis - even Stereophile reviewers make mistakes. Many, many mistakes.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh it's not that, I just don't want to cause any confusion. If I'm wrong about something, I'll usually edit out the mistake so it doesn't mislead others out of context.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


estreeter said:


> Practical Devices should start paying you a commission, HK_Sends ! Or should I say 'HK_Sells' ?


 
  Everybody has a favorite and right now the XM6 is mine.  If something better comes along, then we'll see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Well the world of portable dac/amps seems to have shrunk a bit as of late. The XM6 still clocks in as one of the more expensive choices though. I really wish he would design something that's slim with fewer features and a more midrange price.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well the world of portable dac/amps seems to have shrunk a bit as of late. The XM6 still clocks in as one of the more expensive choices though. I really wish he would design something that's slim with fewer features and a more midrange price.


 
  I wouldn't mind seeing an amp-only option.  Not everyone needs a DAC.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## ultrarider

XM6 (8741,AD8397) was waiting on my desk when I got to work. I think it arrived on Saturday, but I was out of town for a mountain bike race and my wife's marathon over the weekend.
   
  So far it seems like a large jump in SQ over the Total Bithead. Haven't had much time to play yet, I'm at work. Tested out the 75ohm switch with my Etymotic ER-4Ps...Thumbs Up. Also played with the XFeed button while sampling old Beatles tunes on the iTunes store....again, Thumbs Up.
   
  I'll be hooking up the HD650s this evening


----------



## ultrarider

After a week with the XM6, I can say that I'm very happy with my purchase. 
   
  First and, most important, it sounds great. I've been using the XM6 with a variety of headphones (mostly HD 650 and the ER-4P) and to my ears everything sounds wider and more clearly defined. The ER-4Ps in particular have benefitted substantially from my upgrade from the Total Bithead. With the exception of the 8db boost button, I've found good reason to utilize all the features of the XM6. The 75ohm button providing a substantial boost to the sound quality of the ER-4P. 
   
  A few other things of note:
   
  The volume knob, while small, is very smooth and feels very high quality. The "high quality" tag holds true for the rest of the device as well.
   
  My HD-650s sound great and I don't get the feeling that I'm missing something by using a small portable AMP/DAC. In other words, until the XM7, I don't see myself looking into other portables. 
   
  I'm not sure how many hours of battery life I'm getting, but it was 4 or 5 days after the first charge before I had to plug it in. Also, having a green light on the power transformer to let you know when it's full is a nice touch.
   
  Being able to set the "power on" time is very handy.
   
  I used the LED flashlight option to find my way to the bathroom while spending the night at a friends house....
   
  All in all, a great portable with lots of useful features.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ultrarider said:


> My HD-650s sound great and I don't get the feeling that I'm missing something by using a small portable AMP/DAC. In other words, until the XM7, I don't see myself looking into other portables.
> 
> ultrarider, I look forward to quoting you on that - they are addictive little beasts. I managed to go 'cold turkey' for 2 years after buying the D4, but eventually you read one set of impressions too many and, well, the rest is history. Transaction history


----------



## HK_sends

See?  I don't have to "sell" the XM6...it does a pretty good job selling itself.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## Wingstrike

Quote: 





ultrarider said:


> So far it seems like a large jump in SQ over the Total Bithead.


 
  I also have the Total Bithead, and i was wondering what options you had on the SM6? I'm still comtemplating on whether to get the SM6 or if the SM5 would be good enough for me.


----------



## WizardKnight

Hello, I just bought a new Macbook Air and I really am needing a very good portable USB DAC AMP. I am trying to decide which would be better. XM6, Ibasso D6, Pico or some other amp that maybe I am not aware of?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





wizardknight said:


> Hello, I just bought a new Macbook Air and I really am needing a very good portable USB DAC AMP. I am trying to decide which would be better. XM6, Ibasso D6, Pico or some other amp that maybe I am not aware of?


 

 The main attractions of the XM6 are it options (bass/treble boost, crossfeed, etc) and it power (one of the strongest single ended portable amps) Neither your Pro 900s or W3s need the power so if you aren't interested in the other features of the XM6 you might look at the other choices.


----------



## ultrarider

Quote: 





wingstrike said:


> I also have the Total Bithead, and i was wondering what options you had on the SM6? I'm still comtemplating on whether to get the SM6 or if the SM5 would be good enough for me.


 

 I've have the WM8741 and AD8397 options. 3 weeks in and I'm still very happy. The only fault I've found with it is the lack of an optical in. If the iPod was my primary source I would have probably gone with the XM5.


----------



## HK_sends

For the amplifier, I agree that the XM5 is just as good (and customizable) as the XM6.  But if you ever use the DAC, the XM6 will sound better.  Now...just to convince Practical Devices to add Optical-In...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Wingstrike

I'm actually going to be using it mainly as a DAC/amp from my computer, but i will use it as portable as well


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





wingstrike said:


> I'm actually going to be using it mainly as a DAC/amp from my computer, but i will use it as portable as well


 


 I do this. Did it with my XM5 too, before I sold that to a friend to get the XM6.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## customNuts

About to bite the bullet on the XM6 with WM8471 to use with iphone and MBP. Primary cans will be HD-25 1 11. Any impressions with the senns??
  Also I'm trying to decide between AD8397 Doublecat or AD8610 with BUF634.
  Is someone able to help with the differences??


----------



## D_4_Dog

just paid for a "xm6 with 'the lot'" ... will be interesting to see how it stacks up to my old old xin supermini IV


----------



## D_4_Dog

@customNuts: will be able to let u know about the different opamps/buffers once i receive mine. I however wont be able to tell u how they pair in particular with the HD-1 II.... although i have been tempted to get it at times.. but that's another story.. for another thread


----------



## customNuts

Quote: 





d_4_dog said:


> @customNuts: will be able to let u know about the different opamps/buffers once i receive mine. I however wont be able to tell u how they pair in particular with the HD-1 II.... although i have been tempted to get it at times.. but that's another story.. for another thread


 

 Thanks mate, I'd appreaciate that.
  I was going to order tomorrow, but I'll hold off till I hear from you. Any idea which would be the more "fun,warm,punchy" opamp??


----------



## customNuts

oh and btw the hd-25 are great. Dont compare to my hd650's but for portable they are a great sounding and comfortable can. I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## customNuts

Quote: 





d_4_dog said:


> @customNuts: will be able to let u know about the different opamps/buffers once i receive mine. I however wont be able to tell u how they pair in particular with the HD-1 II.... although i have been tempted to get it at times.. but that's another story.. for another thread


 

 Any luck yet mate??


----------



## D_4_Dog

Just got them in the mail!! happy day indeed! but after finishing a week of nightshifts i'm totally beat... will do some serious listening later. Fresh out of the box, being fed by imod and driving a pair of er4p, doesn't sound too bad, at least on par with xin supermini IV. Mind you, this is no with no burn-in and me half-asleep already
   
  @customnuts: what r u looking to drive in particular? Seeing how u have the LA-2000, HF-2, and HF-2 i can tell u how this pairs with my D-7000, HD-650 (aps cable + adapter) and HF-2. I've also got a pair of IE-8 lyin around somewhere as well, although the main purpose of gettin this is to pair with my er4p


----------



## customNuts

@D_4_Dog Thanks for the reply mate, I will be mainly driving hd25-1 II +IE8 and maybe some tf10 with UM remold with extra driver which are comming next hopefully. The HD650's and denons will be 4 the home desktop rig.
  Hows the dac section? did u get the WM8741 upgrade??
  Just got the iphone4 and discovered the FLAC app and Equalizer app. Nice. So i'll use that or MBP as sources.
  It will be my portable/transportale till jh3a gets here next centrury! jk


----------



## customNuts

I decided to buy the xm6 with all the upgrades.
  Still want to hear impressions as I wont get it for a while!


----------



## WizardKnight

I will probably order the XM6 in a few weeks. I email Practical Devices about some questions I had. Like can I hookup 2 headphones to the XM6? The headphones I am planning on buying are Beyerdynamic T70p which are 32 ohm I think. I guess James confuse it with the t70 model that is 250 ohms. Here is the email
   
   
  Hello, I am curious to know if your XM6 amp is capable of driving 2 headphones at 1 time. I have an Ultrasone Pro 900 and will soon be buying a Beyerdynamic T70P. Both headphones are not power hungry phones. Is it possible to do this?
   Is there a big difference in sound quality with upgrading to the most expensive DAC versus the stock one on the XM6?
   Anyway you can tell me what type of difference in sound the different opamps make in the XM6? If I upgrade to a different opamp will it be installed for me?
 Thanks, Dodd.

 Sent from my iPhone

  Hi Dodd...

 Driving two sets of headphones:  yes this will work, and you can use a simple splitter, but here's the drawback:  if the two sets of 'phones are different, then the volume will be different.  How different depends on a) the impedances of your two sets of 'phones, and, to a somewhat  lesser extent, b) the dB per milliwatt (efficiency) of each.   In your case, the impedances differ a fair amount (40ohm vs 250, I believe), so the difference in volume will not be trivial.  Doubling-up works best when the two headphones are the same make&model.

 DACs: how much of a difference you hear between the different DACs depends on how finely-tuned your ears are.  In my case, I'd classify the differences as "moderate".   We have more info on the differences here:http://www.practicaldevices.com/dachelp_xm6.htm

 Amps and Buffering:  All output buffering options, including the stock configuration of OPA134s+busbars, will perform well.  Both the AD8397 and BUF634P's provide very strong output current, which tends to be more important when using lower-impedance headphones (since lower-impedance 'phones require more current for a given power), so these will give you more headroom.  The AD8397 chip provides "rail-to-rail" voltage output swing, which will give you slighltly more headroom when using high-impedence headphones (higher-impedence headphones require higher voltage drive for a given power delivery).  However, the BUF634 is a very common chip used in many higher-end headphone amps, and many people swear by it.  How much of a difference you'll hear between the different options depends on how finely-tuned your ears are.  Alas, in my case of not-particularly-fine-tuned-ears, I would classify the differences as "modest".

 If money is not a concern, and/or you are an experimenter, then by all means go for one of the upgrades.  If you want to save a few dollars, the base model will perform very well, and you can always upgrade later (you can get the BUF634's and other amp chips from us, or you can get them on your own elsewhere).
 There some more words on this at http://www.practicaldevices.com/bufferhelp.htm

 Hope this helps!

 Regards,
  James


----------



## D_4_Dog

@customNuts: yeah i went all out and ticked all the boxes/upgrades. IE8 sounds good but i can barely move the volume dial before it gets too loud for me. But if you've already ordered it, the wait is unbelievably short


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





d_4_dog said:


> @customNuts: yeah i went all out and ticked all the boxes/upgrades. IE8 sounds good but i can barely move the volume dial before it gets too loud for me. But if you've already ordered it, the wait is unbelievably short


 
  That's where the 75 ohm switch should come in handy to reduce the signal to the IE-8s and make the volume more manageable.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## customNuts

Received my electric blue fully loaded xm6 yesterday. Wow, this unit is actually really impressive as an amp and as a dac/amp. Using my iphone 4 or Sflo:2 as a source and HD25-1 II as cans works super well - we have synergy! The HD25 can be a little sibilant at times (hopefully my re-cable will improve that) so I rarely use treble boost but bb is really well implemented imo. Awesome deep tight bass. 
  I haven't had time to try my other cans or upgrade the opamps (which I'm looking forward to) and with almost no burn in, it should improve even more.
  Highly recommended. Price is steep but well worth it. The xm5 sounds like an absolute bargain even for just the amp.
  Oh and it's beautifully built and smaller than I thought it would be.


----------



## Darwin258

customNuts love your enthusiasm for the XM6. You liked the bass boost and I think the option of bass or treble adjustment on an amp is dazzling idea, but for me needs to go both directions. My Denon 5000 is a bass crushing mother too often--smothers so much music above bass and can only enjoy them when it has been tamed or listening to CD where bass is not going to get out of control. So if I had a bass reducer everything would be perfect and the XM6 would be an option. Darn, because has so many great little bells and whistles--more toy to enjoy!
   
  Regards,
   
  A


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





darwin258 said:


> customNuts love your enthusiasm for the XM6. You liked the bass boost and I think the option of bass or treble adjustment on an amp is dazzling idea, but for me needs to go both directions. My Denon 5000 is a bass crushing mother too often--smothers so much music above bass and can only enjoy them when it has been tamed or listening to CD where bass is not going to get out of control. So if I had a bass reducer everything would be perfect and the XM6 would be an option. Darn, because has so many great little bells and whistles--more toy to enjoy!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> A


 
  Amps aren't going to offer a bass attenuator circuit.  You may need to EQ your sound to reduce/dampen the bass.  Or, have you considered a Markl mod to dampen and tighten up the bass a bit?  Try checking: http://www.lawtonaudio.com/index.html.
  I had a pair of Denon AH-D2000s modded and was quite impressed with the sound.  The bass is there, but not as overwhelming as with the stock configuration.  They didn't reduce the bass, they tightened it and brought the mid-range and treble forward.
   
  Hope that helps.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Armaegis

Well technically a bass reducer could just be a treble booster with the cutoff frequency very low...


----------



## Satya

Hi all:
   
  Anyone know if Aux Connector hardware is/will be available, either the 8-pin plug to make a DIY cable or a pre-made cable?  I haven't been able to locate either...
   
  Thanks - Kevin


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





satya said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Anyone know if Aux Connector hardware is/will be available, either the 8-pin plug to make a DIY cable or a pre-made cable?  I haven't been able to locate either...
> 
> Thanks - Kevin


 


  PD can give you a vendor and part number, and I think Drew at Moon-Audio.com can make a line-out cable for the 8-pin plug as well.


----------



## metalsonata

Hi guys--pretty new here and a bit of a newb, but I've written a review on this amp, for what it's worth. My first review, so be gentle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/practical-devices-xm6/reviews/5336


----------



## HK_sends

Excellent review, metalsonata!  I think you hit all the high (and not so high) spots on the XM6!
   
  If nobody has said it yet, "Welcome to Head-Fi!  Sorry about your wallet!".
   
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## metalsonata

No one has yet--now I feel like a real head-fier. ^^


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





metalsonata said:


> No one has yet--now I feel like a real head-fier. ^^


 
  Well, you are definitely off to a good start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## rrahman

Just bought an Xm6 WM8740 and the T/I BUF634 and anxious to hear what it sounds like w/ my edition 8s... I am hoping its comprable to my asus essence + concerto combo.


----------



## rrahman

Yes a very good review, it pushed me over the edge into getting an xm6 for myself.
   
   
  Quote: 





metalsonata said:


> Hi guys--pretty new here and a bit of a newb, but I've written a review on this amp, for what it's worth. My first review, so be gentle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metalsonata

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Yes a very good review, it pushed me over the edge into getting an xm6 for myself.


 
  Hope you like it then! Otherwise I may feel half-way guilty!


----------



## Armaegis

I'm curious if anyone has gotten the midline 8742 dac option.


----------



## WizardKnight

I ordered my XM6 early this morning with the WM8741 DAC, AD8397 DoubleCat and optional AD8610, AD8065 . A few hours later I get an email that my order has been shipped!


----------



## Lumify

I just got my PD XM6 with the WM8741 and AD8397. I do not have much experience with amps, only the Fiio E7, some stereo systems, and computers with stock chips. I am using Senn HD650s with a stock cable. I am using both the amp and DAC of each.
   
  Coming right from the E7, I immediately noticed an enormous difference. To those who say that the difference in quality is diminishing with ascending price, you are wrong. I was under the impression that I would have to pay close attention to notice a difference, but it was a complete transformation. I started with some pieces that I know really well. With the E7, Genesis by Justice was an awesome, epic song. With the XM6, it was an apocalypse, shaking the world around me. I can't even begin to describe Brahms' 4th Symphony or Tchaikovsky's 6th.
   
  I know the descriptions in this post are not in any way objective and I don't have an equal level amp to compare to, but maybe it can give readers an insight into how dramatic of a difference the upgrade is.


----------



## phntmsmshr

lumify said:


> I just got my PD XM6 with the WM8741 and AD8397. I do not have much experience with amps, only the Fiio E7, some stereo systems, and computers with stock chips. I am using Senn HD650s with a stock cable. I am using both the amp and DAC of each.
> 
> Coming right from the E7, I immediately noticed an enormous difference. To those who say that the difference in quality is diminishing with ascending price, you are wrong. I was under the impression that I would have to pay close attention to notice a difference, but it was a complete transformation. I started with some pieces that I know really well. With the E7, Genesis by Justice was an awesome, epic song. With the XM6, it was an apocalypse, shaking the world around me. I can't even begin to describe Brahms' 4th Symphony or Tchaikovsky's 6th.
> 
> I know the descriptions in this post are not in any way objective and I don't have an equal level amp to compare to, but maybe it can give readers an insight into how dramatic of a difference the upgrade is.




I hear you loud and clear, I jumped from a Soundmagic A10 to an XM5 and it is astonishing how much... MORE you get out of your music with a higher-end amp.


----------



## rrahman

Well I just got my xm6 today.
   
  I tried them out with my mmx300 and edition 8s.  Coming from asus st => concerto, I was pretty shocked at how clear and silent this thing is.  Using spotify and pandora out of my ipod or macbook, things sounded clearer than my desktop set up and pauses within songs were dead silent.  However as a basshead, one of the first things I noticed was a little lacking of the detail in the bass department relative to my desktop set up at low volumes.  At high volumes, this thing is powerful.  It definitely gets louder than my concerto.  I could easily blow my edition 8s with the volume up and switchin' from one file to another.  The 75 ohm attenuator is clutch for this imo.  My edition 8s distort more at high volumes on the xm6 relative to my concerto and at the same time can get much much louder than the concerto.  Kinda irrelevant because il never listen that loud.  I didn't see much benefit to the bass boost and treble boost, they seemed to muddy the crystal clear default.  Also, the buttons looked a lil flimsy in Jude's video but in person the device feels very sturdy.  Overall I think I prefer my desktop when its available, but for portable use its a very impressive upgrade from my ibasso t2.
   
  Btw, I know its not fair to compare vs a desktop rig, but its all I got.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Well I just got my xm6 today.
> 
> I tried them out with my mmx300 and edition 8s.  Coming from asus st => concerto, I was pretty shocked at how clear and silent this thing is.  Using spotify and pandora out of my ipod or macbook, things sounded clearer than my desktop set up and pauses within songs were dead silent.  However as a basshead, one of the first things I noticed was a little lacking of the detail in the bass department relative to my desktop set up at low volumes.  At high volumes, this thing is powerful.  It definitely gets louder than my concerto.  I could easily blow my edition 8s with the volume up and switchin' from one file to another.  The 75 ohm attenuator is clutch for this imo.  My edition 8s distort more at high volumes on the xm6 relative to my concerto and at the same time can get much much louder than the concerto.  Kinda irrelevant because il never listen that loud.  I didn't see much benefit to the bass boost and treble boost, they seemed to muddy the crystal clear default.  Also, the buttons looked a lil flimsy in Jude's video but in person the device feels very sturdy.  Overall I think I prefer my desktop when its available, but for portable use its a very impressive upgrade from my ibasso t2.
> 
> Btw, I know its not fair to compare vs a desktop rig, but its all I got.


 
  I'd say it's a pretty good recommendation if the sound compares well with a desktop rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   




  -HK sends


----------



## circa1988

How Do you think this thing stands up to say the d12 or  D6 for price. I  am trying to drive my senn 650's from my ipod and macbook pro and would really rather spend in the 300 range then the 500 range , but I want to know it is comporable for the ibasso for its price difference . Any opinions ?


----------



## Armaegis

I've read a few reports that the D12 does not drive the HD600/650 appreciably. I have the D10 and it was ok, but could have been better and does not give adequate volume/headroom. The D4/D6 have more power, but the same gain settings. The P4 should have enough grunt, but then you don't get a DAC.


----------



## flyfish2002

I recently fell in love with a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880 Dragons from Moon Audio.  The problem is that these headphones are 600ohm and difficult to drive.   
   
For business travel (not the local coffee shop), I had been using a XM6 with HD650s.  With the switch to the DT880s, the XM6 could not drive them in the configuration I had - two Burr-Brown single-channel OPA134 amplifier chips and two TI single-channel BUF634 High-current output buffers.  I found the RSA SR-71B in balanced mode handles the DT880 600ohm well.
   
_Side Note__:  James at Practical would like for me to try driving the DT880 600ohms with the XM6 after switching the amp/output buffering to the AD8397 amplifier/buffer combo chip.  James feels that since the AD8397 has a rail-to-rail voltage swing, it may improve the ability of the XM6 to drive the DT880s.  He has offered to send an AD8397 to me at no charge for me to give him feedback.  _
   
Of course, I still needed a DAC for my laptop digital output.  My XM6 uses the highly regarded WM8741 chips AND comes with an AUX out that provides an analog signal before it enters the XM6 amp circuitry.  Enter Drew and James.  They communicated specs and parts to enable Drew to build an IC to connect the XM6 Aux “out” to the SR-71B balanced “in”.  
   
As with anything Drew does, the craftsmanship is A-1 and the sound quality is top flight.  A few pictures follow.
   
Sorry about the crazy fonts - I typed this in Word and copied.  Couldn't figure out how to change to one common font in the posting.


----------



## Armaegis

Awesome, thanks for sharing.
   
  I had emailed James a couple weeks ago about the aux connector and a few other things, but never heard back from him.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





flyfish2002 said:


> I recently fell in love with a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880 Dragons from Moon Audio.  The problem is that these headphones are 600ohm and difficult to drive.
> 
> For business travel (not the local coffee shop), I had been using a XM6 with HD650s.  With the switch to the DT880s, the XM6 could not drive them in the configuration I had - two Burr-Brown single-channel OPA134 amplifier chips and two TI single-channel BUF634 High-current output buffers.  I found the RSA SR-71B in balanced mode handles the DT880 600ohm well.
> 
> ...


 
  OUTSTANDING!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you are the first person I've seen to make good use of the Aux Port on the XM6.  Is Drew going to offer it as a regular item?
  How does it sound?
   
  The AD8397 is a great sounding OpAmp, I've used it as well.  I hope it works for you. When you get it, please post some impressions.
   




  -HK sends


----------



## flyfish2002

The XM6 Aux "out" sounds great feeding the SR-71B balanced "in". 
   
  I am sure Drew will build this IC for others. 
   
  I use a Cambridge Audio DAC Magic with the SR-71B (XLR to RSA balanced) for my office set-up and I really can't say there is a huge/significant difference between  the XM6 and the DAC Magic.  Both use Wolfson's great chips - the Dual Wolfson WM8740 24bit DACs in the DAC Magic and James uses the Dual Wolfson WM8741 24bit DACs on my version of the XM6.
   
  Since my DT880s are terminated with the RSA balanced connector, I need to work with Drew to have a SE adpater built to try driving the DT880s with the AD8397s in the XM6.
   
  More soon...


----------



## drubrew

We can build anything you want, as long as it can be built
  
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Is Drew going to offer it as a regular item?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


drubrew said:


> We can build anything you want, as long as it can be built


 
  That's great, Drew!  It's nice to see a fine cable manufacturer such as yourself supporting other people's quality products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope James at Practical Devices will have the opportunity to work with you and other folks to make best use of his XM6's capabilities.
   
  That's why this hobby is so great, folks like you.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## drubrew

The more toys we can connect the better......


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I get partial credit for suggesting this to flyfish that he use the AUX out of the XM6 in the first place.


----------



## Armaegis

Is there a part number somewhere for the aux connector jack?


----------



## flyfish2002

Yes, you do and for a lot more, Headphone Addict.  I appreciate all your advice.


----------



## HK_sends

You both get credit (as well as Drew) for making it happen.  I'd like to see more ideas for this jack in the future.  I think it has a lot of potential.
  Now, if James would just add optical-in for the DAC...
   




  -HK sends


----------



## rrahman

Anyone know the power output for this thing?  I read it somewhere but forgot what it was and forgot where i read it...


----------



## Armaegis

I think it says over 1W on the site somewhere.


----------



## n-phect

anyone ever have problems with their volume knob, mine crackles in and out when touched or turned.  i emailed pd a week ago?


----------



## HK_sends

Sounds like it may be a dirty or bad potentiometer.  I'd follow up with another e-mail to PD.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
  
  Quote: 





n-phect said:


> anyone ever have problems with their volume knob, mine crackles in and out when touched or turned.  i emailed pd a week ago?


----------



## loudspl

Does the XM6 convert 16 bit USB input?
   
  I see it uses the TI SRC4192:
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/sbfs022b/sbfs022b.pdf
   
  I want to buy an amp w/DAC but will this upsample to 24/96 or 24/192?


----------



## markkr

This amp really intrigues me, but I'm having a really hard time choosing it over a DACport. It would only be used from my Macbook at work... I hate using the EQ in iTunes, and maybe the bass and treble boost could solve this for me, but the DACport is so small and doesn't require charging.
   
  Anyone tried both of these head to head?


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





loudspl said:


> Does the XM6 convert 16 bit USB input?
> 
> I see it uses the TI SRC4192:
> http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/sbfs022b/sbfs022b.pdf
> ...


 

 Yeah, the XM6 takes _only_ 16-bit input and upsamples to 24-bit. Not sure if it's 24/96 or 24/192 - pretty sure it's the latter, though.
   
  (Sure wish there was a way to bypass the SRC, though.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## loudspl

Thanks for confirming. That was the debate I had between getting it vs. the D6 or DB2
   
  It would be a waste to have those Wolfson DAC options on the XM6 if it didn't upsample!
   
  USB input is limited to 24/96 on the Ibasso DACs.....so it might be the same on the XM6
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Yeah, the XM6 takes _only_ 16-bit input and upsamples to 24-bit. Not sure if it's 24/96 or 24/192 - pretty sure it's the latter, though.
> 
> (Sure wish there was a way to bypass the SRC, though.)
> 
> -- Griffinhart


----------



## rrahman

That sounds bad.  I thought upsampling was a terrible thing to do.
   
  I also thought the limits of USB 2.0 was 24/96.
   
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Yeah, the XM6 takes _only_ 16-bit input and upsamples to 24-bit. Not sure if it's 24/96 or 24/192 - pretty sure it's the latter, though.
> 
> (Sure wish there was a way to bypass the SRC, though.)
> 
> -- Griffinhart


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> That sounds bad.  I thought upsampling was a terrible thing to do.
> 
> I also thought the limits of USB 2.0 was 24/96.


 

 Upsampling: it's not _bad_, specifically (unless it's poorly done) - it just doesn't actually add anything. If the source is in 16-bit, upsampling to 24-bit doesn't magically insert data where there was none.
   
  USB 2.0: USB 2.0 supports sample rates up to 192KHz. USB 1.0 only supported up to 96 KHz. http://www.whatsbestforum.com/showthread.php?2932-USB-audio
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I may use the wrong terms here, but the gist of what I'm saying should be okay - I thought the main advantage to up-sampling is for jitter reduction from re-clocking.  Secondly then the high frequency cut-off or shelf filters can be operating at frequencies much higher than what would affect the audible spectrum (less phase shift at audible freq and such).  Otherwise, no new information is added, but data points in between the real data are interpolated.


----------



## n-phect

Welp my volume magically works now.....*shrug


----------



## markkr

Not very reassuring... Did you contact PD at all?
  
  Quote: 





n-phect said:


> Welp my volume magically works now.....*shrug


----------



## PANGES

Well, I just placed my order for an XM6. I basically went for the WM8740, BUF634 (basically the way it comes with the promo), and went for the AD8397 double cat while I was at it. lol. I went for it merely out of curiosity to see how my cans handle it, although I'll mostly just be using this for my IEM's. =P
   
  I shall report back once I get it in! 
   
   
  edit: oh yeah. Does anyone have a phone number for Practical Devices??? I (like an idiot) paid with paypal, and it has my home address as the shipping address. I need it shipped to my office instead otherwise my package will likely not be received. I tried emailing, but was hoping someone here had a phone number instead?


----------



## markkr

I think they are made in Canada, I tried looking up the phone number on domain registration and its cleverly "555-1212" but they did put in a 416 area code...
   
  Quote: 





> edit: oh yeah. Does anyone have a phone number for Practical Devices??? I (like an idiot) paid with paypal, and it has my home address as the shipping address. I need it shipped to my office instead otherwise my package will likely not be received. I tried emailing, but was hoping someone here had a phone number instead?


 

 On another note, and I''m being lazy and asking instead of searching, has anyone done a writeup on the differences between the opamp choices available from PD?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





panges said:


> Well, I just placed my order for an XM6. I basically went for the WM8740, *BUF634 (basically the way it comes with the promo), and went for the AD8397 double cat while I was at it.* lol. I went for it merely out of curiosity to see how my cans handle it, although I'll mostly just be using this for my IEM's. =P
> 
> I shall report back once I get it in!
> 
> ...


 
  If it doesn't sound great off the bat, it may be because the AD8397 already has a built in buffer.  Just pull the BUF634 (save them to combine with other OpAmps) and use the included copper bus bars and you should be golden.
   
  Hope this helps...
  -HK sends


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> If it doesn't sound great off the bat, it may be because the AD8397 already has a built in buffer.  Just pull the BUF634 (save them to combine with other OpAmps) and use the included copper bus bars and you should be golden.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> -HK sends


 


  I'll definitely keep that in mind. Thanks for the advice HK sends!
   
  PS: I received an email back from James saying he updated my shipping address. I also just received another email letting me know that the amp has shipped! lol. Talk about quick. I ordered it at 9:30am, and I received the tracking number at 2:30pm.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





panges said:


> I'll definitely keep that in mind. Thanks for the advice HK sends!
> 
> PS: I received an email back from James saying he updated my shipping address. I also just received another email letting me know that the amp has shipped! lol. Talk about quick. I ordered it at 9:30am, and I received the tracking number at 2:30pm.


 
  He tries his best to be responsive.  Sometimes he has his days or weeks.  I'm pretty sure Practical Devices isn't his only occupation.  I just hate it when the real world gets in the way of Head-Fi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## metalsonata

HK--
   
  I know you've written a bit before about your opinions on the op-amps that PD offers--just wanted to 'check-in' and see which one is currently your favorite, and how it compares to the other ones that you've listened to. And if anyone else has any input, that'd be awesome. :-D
   
  I've got the 8610 in mine right now and prefer them over the stock--they seem to have a touch more detail, though they may perhaps be a little too clinical.

  
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> If it doesn't sound great off the bat, it may be because the AD8397 already has a built in buffer.  Just pull the BUF634 (save them to combine with other OpAmps) and use the included copper bus bars and you should be golden.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


metalsonata said:


> HK--
> 
> I know you've written a bit before about your opinions on the op-amps that PD offers--just wanted to 'check-in' and see which one is currently your favorite, and how it compares to the other ones that you've listened to. And if anyone else has any input, that'd be awesome. :-D
> 
> I've got the 8610 in mine right now and prefer them over the stock--they seem to have a touch more detail, though they may perhaps be a little too clinical.


 
  I have the 8610 chips with the BUF634s in my XM6.  I also like the AD8397 but enjoy the 8610s because of the detail (I usually listen to it with Sennheiser headphones which adds some warmth).
  It's may favorite setup.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## PANGES

Would you say the 8610s are the brightest opamps of all the choices? Or am I reading into your post incorrectly? I'm actually looking for more of a slightly brighter sound, since I'm so used to using Grados. One thing I'm really excited about with the XM6 is the treble boost feature.
  
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> I have the 8610 chips with the BUF634s in my XM6.  I also like the AD8397 but enjoy the 8610s because of the detail (I usually listen to it with Sennheiser headphones which adds some warmth).
> It's may favorite setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





panges said:


> Would you say the 8610s are the brightest opamps of all the choices? Or am I reading into your post incorrectly? I'm actually looking for more of a slightly brighter sound, since I'm so used to using Grados. One thing I'm really excited about with the XM6 is the treble boost feature.


 
  No, I wouldn't say the 8610 is brighter, just brings out more detail in the music.  I don't think any of the OpAmps are really brighter than the others.
  But that's just my impression, YMMV...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> No, I wouldn't say the 8610 is brighter, just brings out more detail in the music.  I don't think any of the OpAmps are really brighter than the others.
> But that's just my impression, YMMV...
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


 
   
  Ahh, I see.
   
  My shipping label was created a couple days ago, and it still hasn't shipped. lol. I keep checking the tracking number multiple times throughout the day too. It's taunting me! =P


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


panges said:


> Ahh, I see.
> 
> My shipping label was created a couple days ago, and it still hasn't shipped. lol. I keep checking the tracking number multiple times throughout the day too. It's taunting me! =P


 
  It may show up sooner than you think.  Those trackers take forever to update.
   
  Good Luck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## Del Griffith

I had mine in Mi within a week even though the tracking# didn't even show anything till the day before. Hang in there... although I'm the same way waiting on a new toy. Enjoy.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





del griffith said:


> I had mine in Mi within a week even though the tracking# didn't even show anything till the day before. Hang in there... although I'm the same way waiting on a new toy. Enjoy.


 

 lol. I hate waiting for new toys. Super anxious!


----------



## PANGES

Santa Claus (UPS man) just came through the door with my XM6! 
   
  It's too busy at work right now and I don't have time to listen... I opened everything to take a peak though. hehehe. Very excited to get a chance to listen tonight.


----------



## SoulSyde

In between your listening sessions, shoot us a quick note of your impressions so far.


----------



## LeonardS

Read through the entire thread as I'm looking for a good dac/amp for my MacBook Air.  Has anyone tried the xm6 with the 8610's and no buffer?  Kind of like a Leckerton UHA-4?  
   
  I have a mini3 with the 8397, and I like the sound....I can get the 8397 with the xm6, but to be honest, with my headphones I might not need all that gain and current capability, but I'm not sure. (Senn HD380 and AD M50's).  I already know I can't drive my 701's with the 8397's, so I'm not going to try that again.  Just wondering...
   
  Guess I'm asking if anyone had compared this xm6 with the Leckerton products?  Apples and oranges current capacity wise, but...?


----------



## Lumify

I bought the XM6, fully loaded with extras. He even gave me a red version at my request. It sounded great, but the channels were imbalanced. I think the left was louder than the right. I sent him an email, and I didn't hear back. I emailed again three days later, still nothing. A week later, I sent a final email asking for a refund, and I finally got a response. He said that he was busy, apologized, and asked if he could fix it. By then, I wasn't willing to cooperate any more, I just wanted out.
   
  Buyer beware.


----------



## metalsonata

Anyone else have problems with channel imbalance? My XM6 has very noticeable imbalance at low volume levels, but it seems to even out before I even get to my normal listening levels.
  
  Quote: 





lumify said:


> I bought the XM6, fully loaded with extras. He even gave me a red version at my request. It sounded great, but the channels were imbalanced. I think the left was louder than the right. I sent him an email, and I didn't hear back. I emailed again three days later, still nothing. A week later, I sent a final email asking for a refund, and I finally got a response. He said that he was busy, apologized, and asked if he could fix it. By then, I wasn't willing to cooperate any more, I just wanted out.
> 
> Buyer beware.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





metalsonata said:


> Anyone else have problems with channel imbalance? My XM6 has very noticeable imbalance at low volume levels, but it seems to even out before I even get to my normal listening levels.


 


  Mine has a noticeable channel imbalance at lower volumes, which sucks, because my Ultimate Ears UE4 are really sensitive, and I can't turn the volume knob up enough to get past it. I end up having to press the 75 ohm imp switch to get past it into normal listening levels. =/


----------



## Armaegis

Almost every single amp I've ever listened to has had channel imbalance at the lower limits (with the exception of those with digital and/or stepped attenuators). Higher gains just make it more noticeable.


----------



## SoulSyde

...Stepdance to the rescue.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> ...Stepdance to the rescue.


 


  Too bad it doesn't have a dac


----------



## SoulSyde

...Dr. DAC Nano to the rescue.  For the price/size I've been very happy with mine.  It's no HRT MS2+, but it's pretty descent.


----------



## Armaegis

Apples to oranges to pears?
   
  This is the first I've head of the Dr. Dac Nano though... interesting little device, and it's got the audiophile approved AD8397 in it. Seems comparable to the E10 and uDac2, though no volume control, but optical converter. Hmm.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Apples to oranges to pears?
> 
> This is the first I've head of the Dr. Dac Nano though... interesting little device, and it's got the audiophile approved AD8397 in it. Seems comparable to the E10 and uDac2, *though no volume control,* but optical converter. Hmm.


 

 That's why it pairs well with a portable amp.  I use it with my laptop and my Arrow 12HE 3G.  It's descent on-the-go listening.


----------



## Armaegis

Well sure, but still not useful for thoes looking for an all-in-one solution.
   
  Comparable alternatives would be an iBasso D12, Leckerton UHA-6, etc.


----------



## SoulSyde

I guess a piece of velcro is so hard to use.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm not saying they're bad suggestions, but it's like someone saying they're unhappy with an M50 and suggesting a PortaPro. Sure it works, but it's not in the same category.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





panges said:


> Mine has a noticeable channel imbalance at lower volumes, which sucks, because my Ultimate Ears UE4 are really sensitive, and I can't turn the volume knob up enough to get past it. I end up having to press the 75 ohm imp switch to get past it into normal listening levels. =/


 
  That is what the 75 ohm switch is for...extra sensitive IEMs.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm not saying they're bad suggestions, but it's like someone saying they're unhappy with an M50 and suggesting a PortaPro. Sure it works, but it's not in the same category.


 


  I'm not sure that analogy makes sense since the AD8397 (which is the factory chip for the Dr. DAC Nano) is an upgrade for the XM6.  Not having heard the XM4,5,6 line I cannot necessarily compare, but I would wager a strong guess that the Arrow can hold its own in an amp-to-amp comparison.
   
  Nonetheless, we're getting way off tangent.  Stepped attenuators are great.  I wish more people would use them.  Jan's implementation is genius, and what Burson has done in the full-size amp category is an engineering work of art.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm just saying that this is a thread about the XM6 which is a battery powered dac/amp combo, and here you are suggesting standalone amps and usb powered dac/amps. At least stay within type is all.


----------



## SoulSyde

What is Head-Fi, if not a place to offer alternatives to ones technical problems through equipment suggestions?
   
  Don't worry, I won't tarnish your precious thread anymore.


----------



## Armaegis

*shrug* I wasn't attacking or anything.


----------



## Griffinhart

I think everyone else has said this, but it's very much confirmed that the XM6 (and from what I remember of its sound, the XM5) has channel imbalance at low volumes. Use the +75ohm switch - it exists for a reason.
   
  (For the record, I use the switch with my K702s because they're pretty dang sensitive, surprisingly, and I prefer to listen at lower volumes. When I'm using my DT770s though, the +75ohm switch doesn't noticeably alter the sound.)
   
  -- Griffinhart
   
  Quote: 





lumify said:


> I bought the XM6, fully loaded with extras. He even gave me a red version at my request. It sounded great, but the channels were imbalanced. I think the left was louder than the right. I sent him an email, and I didn't hear back. I emailed again three days later, still nothing. A week later, I sent a final email asking for a refund, and I finally got a response. He said that he was busy, apologized, and asked if he could fix it. By then, I wasn't willing to cooperate any more, I just wanted out.
> 
> Buyer beware.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> *shrug* I wasn't attacking or anything.


 

 Hey Armaegis, I'm on your side and later, me and my buddies from Cobra Kai are gonna kick his a** !


----------



## Armaegis

Ooh, and Mr. Miyagi is long gone...


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Hey Armaegis, I'm on your side and later, me and my buddies from Cobra Kai are gonna kick his a** !


 


  So, are you stalking me from thread to thread?  It's getting a little creepy.


----------



## estreeter

Yep, two whole threads, and that makes me a stalker.
   
  Friend, if you cant see the humor in the 'Cobra Kai' reference (Armaegis clearly did), then you have bigger problems than stalkers on an internet forum.


----------



## Armaegis

@ estreeter - Remember that you probably need to be at least in your 30's to even get that reference


----------



## estreeter

I thought _Karate Kid_ was an all-time classic !
   
  (I actually dredged it up from an episode of _Family Guy_ - Seth MacFarlane ruthlessly mines the oldies)


----------



## Armaegis

This is what you and I remember... the classic...

   
   
  But this is what most people think now... uh...


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> @ estreeter - Remember that you probably need to be at least in your 30's to even get that reference


 


  I'm well over 30, but the reference was just lame.


----------



## sling5s

how does the xm6 compare to dacport?  
   
  thanks


----------



## mark2410

anyone done an XM6 v a D12 yet?


----------



## mark2410

anyone?


----------



## Splungeworthy

It's odd how the activity on this thread has dropped off so dramatically.  This amp, along with the XM5, seem to be incredibly well featured for the money.


----------



## metalsonata

We're all too busy listening to our XM6s to actually talk or write about them. ^^
  
  Quote: 





splungeworthy said:


> It's odd how the activity on this thread has dropped off so dramatically.  This amp, along with the XM5, seem to be incredibly well featured for the money.


----------



## ultrarider

Almost a year in and I'm still enjoying my XM6. I've also recently picked up an AUX cable from Moon-Audio (Thanks Drew!) and the already versatile XM6 has become even more so.


----------



## metalsonata

I've managed to completely forget about the AUX on the XM6. I should look into that again.


----------



## Del Griffith

A little off current topic...but I thought I would ask here before posting a new thread. Has anyone heard of any reason why James would not be replying to emails etc. I have been a long time PD customer..and never had him take more than a few days to reply. I am having an issue with the wheel on the back of the Xm6 that advances, pauses etc when using as a dac. It seems to be stuck in and doesn't work. I have never used the dac..I bought the xm6 for the other features and was planning on selling it due to no more need for it. Well I discovered the problem when checking it over before listing. I emailed James 4 weeks ago..and again a week ago to no success. Just wondering if anyone knows anything. I know they can take awhile sometimes...but never more than a few days for me in the past as stated earlier. Thanks...


----------



## ultrarider

I emailed PD about a month ago with a question. No response.


----------



## mark2410

ditto


----------



## Del Griffith

Thanks both of you for the reply...I will have to stand by with hopes that they will get with me soon I guess. I just bought a p-51 Mustang about 3 weeks ago that fits my current setup so well. Want to try to recoupe some of the $ of my XM6 by selling it here to help pay for the P-51. Always had great service from PD...just waiting...


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

The XM6 is currently on the top of my list. I'm looking for a amp/dac combo unit and the XM6 looks exciting. I'm having a hard time deciding between it and ibasso's offerings. A little disappointing that DAC only handles 16-bit and upscales it, but I guess there aren't many portable amp/dacs that manage 24/96 other than dacport etc. which wouldn't suit my use with it being usb powered.
   
  If the XM6 had optical/spdif and a 24/96 capable receiver I would buy it in a heartbeat, although if there is a lack of communication from PD, that is a little bit worrying. 
   
  Basically I'm looking for a portable amp/dac that could get the most out of my Starkey SA-43 CIEMs and my Galaxy Note(softmodded to accept usb audio) now that I've rebuilt my library with 24-bit files.
   
  Is there a XM7 on the horizon?


----------



## amcananey

Does anyone know if the XM6 works with an ipad using the camera connection kit? Or does the DAC chip draw too much power?
   
  Best regards,
  Adam


----------



## estreeter

http://www.head-fi.org/t/507559/list-of-dacs-that-work-with-ipad


----------



## amcananey

Well, yeah, except that the XM6 isn't mentioned anywhere in that thread, so that doesn't exactly help. The XM5 is mentioned, but that doesn't mean anything. The Fiio E7 works, but the newer Fiio E17 does not, for example...


----------



## estreeter

Email Practical Devices and ask them.


----------



## amcananey

Good point. And one I'm embarassed to admit I didn't think of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## ultrarider

It does not


----------



## amcananey

Doesn't draw too much power or doesn't work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I assume it draws too much power and therefore doesn't work. Practical Devices never wrote back. Thanks!


----------



## ultrarider

It doesn't work 
   
  That being said, I'm still happy with mine. Though the lack being able to get in touch with PD is a bit troubling.


----------



## steve2151

Does anyone have a recommendation for a custom that would pair well with the XM6? Hoping to hear about an iem which has crossovers that won't get distorted by impedance boost.


----------



## Makiah S

nice to hear good things about this. May get around to buying of these some day... just as soon as I figure out how to use a  external DAC with a Portable DAP e.e


----------



## Armaegis

Devices like the Fostex HP-P1 or Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo can extract digital data from an ipod and send it to a usb device. Some daps these days (more of the android based ones) are also capable of outputting via usb, but you'll have to look into those separately.


----------



## Saraguie

I like the Fostex HP-P1 its a portable DAC/AMP all in one. Great build quality and sound. For portability its not as good as a DAP/DAC/AMP combo but its not bad at all. Reasonably priced for what you get too. I paid $649 and I think Amazon now has them for $620.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I like the Fostex HP-P1 its a portable DAC/AMP all in one. Great build quality and sound. For portability its not as good as a DAP/DAC/AMP combo but its not bad at all. Reasonably priced for what you get too. I paid $649 and I think Amazon now has them for $620.


 
  for $600+ I might as well shoot for a Hifiman HM-801, the hm601 cost me $125 used and man it's got an awesome dap and lots of power, the hm 801 HAS to b etter and it can DAC for other devices as well!


----------



## Mark-sf

This thread seems to have quieted down. I hope it is not due to a lack of interest in the XM6.  I just received one after it took a week to get to San Francisco and another week to navigate our city's distribution center 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Too early to give a definitive sonic review, though I will provide my first impressions. I got the XM6 w/ 8741 with both the BUFF634 option and the DoulbeCat AD8397 option. 
   
  First, the pictures do not do the construction justice. The fit and finish are first rate. All edges are nicely beveled and everything is perfectly aligned. Since the mini-jacks in the front have an insulated collar and the hole is precise they have great support not relying solely on the board mounting. The volume control tracks very well all the way down and with its metal shaft has a smooth quality action. Though the manual warns about transients, during power or plugging operations I have yet to experience any of significance through my HD700s. I will be trying others over the next few weeks including my UE Triple-Fi 10e's.
   
  As a USB DAC into my Macbook Pro, all functions work without any setup including the clever joystick. Some had complained about the crossfeed controls lack of knob. By using my finger nail on my thumb against the flat edge, I can make fine adjustments without resorting to tools. With my HD700's there is plenty of gain and I find that the control is in the 9-10 o'clock range in low gain mode. Initial impressions on the tone controls has the bass boost extending into the mid-bass area too much (80-120Hz) which impacts vocals and bloats the bottom end. I am sure some will like this but at this point in my break-in, I don't. The treble control is more subtle and adds a bit of "sparkle" and "air" to the top end but right now I am enjoying the flat setting.
   
  I have done less listening as a standalone amp connected to my Oppo BDP-83SE, but what I have heard so far is very clean and engaging with excellent imaging. In fact it is hard to write this as I am listening and keep getting pulled into the music. While not inexpensive my first impression is that the XM6 is an excellent value considering it sound, features and flexibility.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Managed to pick a used one up on ebay with the 8741 installed, looking forward to hearing it, should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks for the impressions. I've always been curious about this, but have not been into portables as much lately.


----------



## Mark-sf

I have just tried using the XM6 with my Beyerdynamic DT1350's I use in my office. Unfortunately the XM6 has a "Low Gain" setting of +10db which does not play well with the 1350's 109db efficiency. As a result I can only use the initial 10-15% of the volume control's rotation. Fortunately the pot has no tracking problems in that range. Now the 75ohm load switch does significantly knock the gain down but since the 1350's impedance is 80 ohms it rolls off the high end. I normally use my iBasso D-Zero which only has a low gain setting of +3db and works extremely well as it uses the same Wolfson DAC family in the 8740. 
  
 Even with this volume control issue, the combo really establishes the bass end and demonstrates how truly low the 1350's can go. It's quite visceral.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I got the xm6 today, initial impressions very positive, out of curiousity I hooked it up to my samsung s3 phone via the usb OTG cable and it works well, I suspect the DAC stage is drawing power from the phone but its below or equal to the phone limit (I think about a 100ma).


----------



## Mark-sf

I have been using my XM6 for about 10 days with a variety of headphones/IEMs. I can say at this point that it works great with on-ear and over the ear cans of moderate to high impedance. I have had hours of enjoyment with both my DT1350's and HD700's. Due to its high low-gain setting of 10db, it is not a good match for sensitive IEM's such as my TripleFi 10's. You end up with very little volume control range (7-8 o'clock) though the amp is dead silent. I would much rather of seen the gain to be more in the range of 3-5db for Low and 10-12 for high. 
   
  One thing I noticed on mine, is that when I use it as a DAC/AMP on either my Macbook or Thinkpad, it gets quite warm even though it is not charging and I do notice an electronics high temp smell from the back. Is this unique to my unit or are others here noticing this?


----------



## Armaegis

I think you should definitely email them about that smell...


----------



## Mark-sf

Did some serious troubleshooting tonight and discovered the issue was the PD supplied USB cable! Not sure why but substituting it eliminated both the heat and the smell.  I will send a email to James and see what he has to say.


----------



## Armaegis

That is very peculiar... hope it didn't fry anything inside


----------



## fuzzy1969

Mine gets warm Im driving 300ohm hd650's I havn't noticed a smell though, I got it off ebay with a reported 400 hours use. Ill try to spend more time with it.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> I got the xm6 today, initial impressions very positive, out of curiousity I hooked it up to my samsung s3 phone via the usb OTG cable and it works well, I suspect the DAC stage is drawing power from the phone but its below or equal to the phone limit (I think about a 100ma).


 
  Would you say your PCStep is better overall in sound quality?


----------



## fuzzy1969

I havn't spent much time with the xm6 to be honest, its certainly good in its own right from the brief time Ive spent with it, I seem to have acquired to many DAC's in a short space of time. The PCSteps presentation is quite a bit different to the apex and xm6 in regards to authority the PCStep has in the bass department. Ill give the xm6 a listen over the weekend.


----------



## dryvadeum

fuzzy1969 said:


> I havn't spent much time with the xm6 to be honest, its certainly good in its own right from the brief time Ive spent with it, I seem to have acquired to many DAC's in a short space of time. The PCSteps presentation is quite a bit different to the apex and xm6 in regards to authority the PCStep has in the bass department. Ill give the xm6 a listen over the weekend.




Thanks for that info. So the XM6 is compatible with the S3 through USB OTG?


----------



## fuzzy1969

Yes works a treat, the one I picked up has the wolfson 8741 installed and came with a AD8397 op-amp/buffer to swap in, I should really spend some time with it.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Yes works a treat, the one I picked up has the wolfson 8741 installed and came with a AD8397 op-amp/buffer to swap in, I should really spend some time with it.


 
  Yeah, I like the features it has. Does the bass boost affect the definition of the bass or make it muddy?


----------



## fuzzy1969

Seems to give the bass more emphasis, makes it deeper with the hd650's doesn't seem muddy just louder.


----------



## Jesterphile

Just (Hopefully) picked one of these up second hand - pretty excited to hear it. Has the WM8471 and AD8397 upgrades too.
   
Hoping it works nicely with my Nexus 7 and laptop


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, I think I know which ad that was too. It was pretty tempting. Looking forward to some impressions!


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Haha, I think I know which ad that was too. It was pretty tempting. Looking forward to some impressions!


 
  I'm keen as mustard to get my hands on it - I'll write up some impressions for you when I've had a listen


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, had I not just encountered Keen's brand mustard recently, that reference would have been utterly lost on me.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Haha, had I not just encountered Keen's brand mustard recently, that reference would have been utterly lost on me.


 
  It's a widely used saying here in Aus  I guess it would have been bweildering if you didn't know the brand lol


----------



## Mark-sf

The XM6 is spec'd to support 96/24 via its TI SRC4192 USB receiver chip but I am only able to get it to go to 48/16 on either my Macbook or Win7 notebook. I have 96/24 HD music files that I would like to get full resolution out of.  Is there something I am missing or is PD not using the full input capabilities of the receiver and being a bit misleading in its specs?


----------



## fuzzy1969

I think it only upsamples 16 bit to 24 bit and doesn't do 24 bit natively.


----------



## Todd9842

I jumped in on headphone amps very recently. It started when I purchased a headphone and decided I needed an amp to drive it.  The headphone is an HD600 from Sennheiser. It sounded really good on anything I connected it to regardless of power.  PC, Marantz, USB player, Zune, or Samsung tablet the headphones were superior to anything I had previously used for this purpose.  After reading about headphone amplification I decided to spead some money to determine if an amp really mattered.  The short answer is yes, it does matter.
   
  I normally listen to my home system which is a Marantz 5007 receiver driving a Martin Logan C2 center, Martin Logan C4 bookshelfs, HTD 8" rears, and a Velodyne 8" subwoofer. What I just described is about $4,400 at retail.  I say that just to emphasis that I spent $900 on the Hd600 and XM6 Practical Devices amp/dac.  I enjoy them both and both sound amazing.
   
  I rate the sound of the headphone setup better than the Martin logan setup for personal listening.  I rate the home system as superior overall because it lets me interact with others. Having said that I pretty much listen to the headphones because interaction requires other people. My wife and I really enjoy the home system but no longer spend every waking hour together and as a result it is probably a 25% to 75% split.
   
  The headphone experience is so good that I am thinking about the HD800.  Anything else I should consider?


----------



## HK_sends

Just to let everyone know, I will be selling my XM6 (at a decent discount) which was the subject for this review.  It is still an outstanding amp but I have move to desktop audio and don't travel as much as I used to so the XM6 is not being used.
  I hope someone else can get good use out of it.
   
  It will be in the for sale section soon...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## dryvadeum

Does anyone else find that their xm6 gets quite hit after about an hour of use?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Does anyone else find that their xm6 gets quite hit after about an hour of use?


 
  Mine never gets real hot, but it does get warm after some use.  Are you using the power adapter when you use the amp?  It could be the battery getting hot.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## dryvadeum

hk_sends said:


> Mine never gets real hot, but it does get warm after some use.  Are you using the power adapter when you use the amp?  It could be the battery getting hot.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...




Nah not using the power adaptor. Im using it with my S3 and it drains the battery of my phone really fast and gets alarmingly hot.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Nah not using the power adaptor. Im using it with my S3 and it drains the battery of my phone really fast and gets alarmingly hot.


 
  No, that doesn't sound normal.  Is it under warranty?  I'd contact James at Practical Devices.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Nah not using the power adaptor. Im using it with my S3 and it drains the battery of my phone really fast and gets alarmingly hot.


 
  I ran it for about a hour 15 mins with the hd650's at moderate to loud and it only got warm, used under 20% (1 bar) of the phone battery running neutron.


----------



## dryvadeum

fuzzy1969 said:


> I ran it for about a hour 15 mins with the hd650's at moderate to loud and it only got warm, used under 20% (1 bar) of the phone battery running neutron.




I opened it up and realised that the guy I bought it off had configured the amp chips wrong so this might account for the heat.


----------



## Armaegis

How "wrong" were they? Usually chips that are installed incorrectly wind up fried.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> How "wrong" were they? Usually chips that are installed incorrectly wind up fried.


 
  I believe it had the buff chips and the amp upgrade installed instead of the copper bars


----------



## Armaegis

Do you mean it had buf634 installed along with the ad8397?


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Do you mean it had buf634 installed along with the ad8397?


 
  Yeah, it had two buf634's installed alongside the AD8397. The device was getting really hot but reconfiguring the amp chips has rectified this.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, it had two buf634's installed alongside the AD8397. The device was getting really hot but reconfiguring the amp chips has rectified this.


 
  IIRC, I believe the AD8397 already has an internal buffer and the 634s shouldn't be used with it.  That's where the copper bus bars come in handy.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## fuzzy1969

Yes, just two bus bars with AD8397, Ive got the official AD8397 installation instructions if needed.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, it had two buf634's installed alongside the AD8397. The device was getting really hot but reconfiguring the amp chips has rectified this.


 
   
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> IIRC, I believe the AD8397 already has an internal buffer and the 634s shouldn't be used with it.  That's where the copper bus bars come in handy.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Yes, just two bus bars with AD8397, Ive got the official AD8397 installation instructions if needed.


 
  Pull the BUF634s and install the copper bus bars (make sure you follow the instructions and have things plugged into the right sockets!) with the AD8397, and that should address the heat issue (sounds like you already did).
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Pull the BUF634s and install the copper bus bars (make sure you follow the instructions and have things plugged into the right sockets!) with the AD8397, and that should address the heat issue (sounds like you already did).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, I did that. It still gets quite hot after an hour of use. Maybe around 45-50 degrees centigrade.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, I did that. It still gets quite hot after an hour of use. Maybe around 45-50 degrees centigrade.


 
  Did you ever contact James at Practical Devices?
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Did you ever contact James at Practical Devices?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, he said that the XM6 shouldn't get warm or hot...


----------



## HK_sends

Hmmm...I wonder if the battery is the problem.  I have heard some defective batteries do get awful hot during use.  You could pull the amp and battery out of the case and run it for a while then check the battery to see if it is hot.  JUST be careful about static and shorting out the electronics...
   
  I hope you are able to get the issue resolved.
   
  All the Best,
  -HK sends


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if the battery is the problem.  I have heard some defective batteries do get awful hot during use.  You could pull the amp and battery out of the case and run it for a while then check the battery to see if it is hot.  JUST be careful about static and shorting out the electronics...
> 
> I hope you are able to get the issue resolved.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, I may try that. Do Practical Devices issue new batteries?


----------



## HK_sends

I would think.  The battery doesn't last forever but the amp can go for years...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Mark-sf

I would also try a different USB cable. I found when using the short one delivered with my XM6 that it caused the unit to heat up to the level you are experiencing. After I changed cables, it only ever gets slightly warm.


----------



## Armaegis

That makes me wonder if the cable is causing a short somewhere.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





mark-sf said:


> I would also try a different USB cable. I found when using the short one delivered with my XM6 that it caused the unit to heat up to the level you are experiencing. After I changed cables, it only ever gets slightly warm.


 
  Yeah, I'll try that out. It must be the DAC drawing power from the USB too cos when I use the XM6 as just an amp it doesn't get hot at all.


----------



## Mark-sf

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, I'll try that out. It must be the DAC drawing power from the USB too cos when I use the XM6 as just an amp it doesn't get hot at all.


 
  Yes, that is my experience as well. It is drawing USB current even when used with its external power supply. Mine also stays cold when only used as an amp.


----------



## fuzzy1969

The DAC stage will draw power from the phone, only the apex glacier has the feature the be switched into a self powered DAC mode (that I know of) but it shouldn't be much of a current draw as anything over 96ma the s3 won't enumerate/recognise the device, my PCstep DAC stage draws power from the phone, my XM6 only gets slightly warm when driving the 300ohm hd650s so there's something odd going on. edit does get hot running it from the computer?


----------



## fuzzy1969

deleted-duplicate post, the mobile version of head-fi bugs out sometimes.


----------



## fuzzy1969

deleted-duplicate post, the mobile version of head-fi bugs out sometimes.


----------



## JoeDoe

Does anyone on this thread have experience with the XM6 and Leckerton either UHA 4 or 6? Those are the two I'm stuck between and I'd love to hear some input!
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jasonxff

Does anyone here tried it with the JH16 Pros?????


----------



## HK_sends

Has anybody been able to contact James Forrest at Practical Devices recently? Cheers! -HK sends


----------



## Mach3

Anyone know how to get ASIO mode to work with the XM6 in Foobar? Mines running the WM8741 DAC.
   
  Also, anyone had the chance to compare the 3 DAC chip WM8740, WM8741 and WM8742?


----------



## Armaegis

While not specifically with the XM6, I remember reading somewhere buried in the forums that a few people actually preferred the 8742 over the "better" 8741.


----------



## jasonxff

If anyone ever thinking of letting the XM6 go,i am very very interested to buy.
  By the way,did anyone ever tried it with sensitive low impedance iems? I mean with the 75ohms button off,is there any hiss or background noise present?


----------



## Armaegis

There was one just up on the sale forums not too long ago. I think there were a lot of extras offered with it too.


----------



## Mark-sf

I use mine with Triple-Fi 10ei's without the 75ohms engaged and there is no noise or hiss.  The same is true with my DT1350's and HD-700's bot of which are quite efficient.  Its a great portable DAC/Amp.


----------



## Mach3

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> While not specifically with the XM6, I remember reading somewhere buried in the forums that a few people actually preferred the 8742 over the "better" 8741.


 
  Thanks for the info, I can always buy the WM8742 (Mouser $16.80) and solder it in. WM8740, WM8742 and WM8741 all share the same pin out.


----------



## detectiveki

After reading this review, i have a great interest in XM6 and it is definitely would be my first amp/dac.
 As I am a beginner, can anyone tell me the difference between three DAC chips and also the addtitional options on AD8397 DoubleCat, AD8610 set of two and AD8065 set of two


----------



## Pingfloid

mark-sf said:


> I would also try a different USB cable. I found when using the short one delivered with my XM6 that it caused the unit to heat up to the level you are experiencing. After I changed cables, it only ever gets slightly warm.


 
  
 Mine also gets slightly warm when it is connected to the USB, even when the XM6 is switched off.
  
 I guess that it means that some component inside the XM6 gets hot when receiving power from the USB cord, because I have it plugged to the computer USB for days (without using it) and it doesn't drawn the battery while it is warm for so long.


----------



## Pingfloid

Here is my DIY connector to use the XM6 as a DAC with a Tube Headphones Amplifier


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting. What did you use for pins?


----------

